# post your Photoshop art here



## Monoxide

here we go


----------



## Verve

Please note that this was one of my first trys with PS, but I still think it looks pretty cool. This was a picture I took of my small statue of the Minas Tirith city from the Lord of the Rings. I cut out the backround and stuck in a mountain backround, re-colored it... and thats really it.


----------



## Yue

A work in progress


----------



## computerhakk

Yue said:
			
		

> A work in progress


sweet. it would be awesome if you can disperse or smudge the lens flare so that it wouldn't look so much like a flashlight. but very nice.

i might have one up very shortly...


----------



## DCIScouts

Wow, kudos to both of you, those look great!


----------



## WeatherMan

Thats awesome  must of took ages to make


----------



## Monoxide

i fixed mine lol check this out while your at it. www.myspace.com/daniway


----------



## computerhakk

*original*. image from articles.motorday.com





*photoshoped one.*
+ rain
+ random rain drops on car
+ reflection
+ wet tires to complement the rain
- censored license plate
- logo
= approx. 15 minutes


----------



## burton_o6

this was for my late friend we used to play unreal 1 all the time


----------



## dragon2309

this is my lava burst render, i like it.....


----------



## Monoxide

i love abstract backgrounds(lava render). i like the blur touch Mr.White. very nice


----------



## dragon2309

> i love abstract backgrounds(lava render)


thanks


----------



## bigsaucybob

2 of my wallpapers and a sig design.


----------



## tomb08uk

computerhakk said:
			
		

> *original*. image from articles.motorday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *photoshoped one.*
> + rain
> + random rain drops on car
> + reflection
> + wet tires to complement the rain
> - censored license plate
> - logo
> = approx. 15 minutes


Thats very good i must say, i know photoshop does all the effects but still it looks sweet


----------



## Binary Coder

nice quick lightning.


----------



## dragon2309

aaaah, the classic photoshop lightning, done by all but perfected by few


----------



## bigsaucybob

dragon2309 said:
			
		

> aaaah, the classic photoshop lightning, done by all but perfected by few



very true.


----------



## 34erd

Yay photocollage... Its crap I know


----------



## 34erd

And my first atempt at lightning... 






= crap.  The bolts are waaaay too thin.


----------



## bigsaucybob

34erd said:
			
		

> Yay photocollage... Its crap I know



ahah thats bad but kinda funny.


----------



## 34erd

I want to set this as my sig... are pics allowed?


----------



## bigsaucybob

34erd said:
			
		

> I want to set this as my sig... are pics allowed?



no not at the moment


----------



## Xelogen

heres something that i made from scratch on photoshop. Will upload more when im not busy


----------



## burton_o6

Monoxide said:
			
		

> i love abstract backgrounds(lava render). i like the blur touch Mr.White. very nice



thanks


----------



## bigsaucybob

Xelogen said:
			
		

> heres something that i made from scratch on photoshop. Will upload more when im not busy



i like that. i hope u dont mind me taking it and chaning it around.


----------



## Xelogen

bigsaucybob said:
			
		

> i like that. i hope u dont mind me taking it and chaning it around.


Don't mind at all buddy, go for it!!!  Heres another couple


----------



## computerhakk

tomb08uk said:
			
		

> Thats very good i must say, i know photoshop does all the effects but still it looks sweet


thanks. i tried putting a carbon hood, changed the car color to blue, lowering it a bit, adding some vinyl, and new rims, but it then just looks like any other blue car.


----------



## MatrixEVO

Here is one of my quick ones:


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

how muc is photo shop 

and can gimp 2 do that kinda stuff


----------



## myPCrocks

Yue said:
			
		

> A work in progress




Absolutely AWESOME !!!


----------



## Xelogen

fatal1ty_fan said:
			
		

> how muc is photo shop
> 
> and can gimp 2 do that kinda stuff


 Photoshop cs2 is currently selling for $582.99 on newegg. It is the version that i currently have and is DEFINATLY worth the money that you pay for it. As for the GIMP...... it doesn't have many good online resources while photoshop users have Adobe Studio Exchange. The GIMP also has a much steeper learning curve and isn't as user friendly. The only good thing about it is that it is free


----------



## 34erd

I have a confession to make.  I only own elements  

Although I'm sure its owrth it $582 is just too much for me.  I use CS2 at my school, IDK why they bought it though because we only have 1 photoshop class and all we do is make smileys.  Might as well use MS paint... or Mac paint... or whatever 

I cant really tell any difference but we are running on 4 year old iMacs so applying a filter takes half the class...


----------



## Xelogen

34erd said:
			
		

> I have a confession to make.  I only own elements


 Elements is good as well. Maybe not as good as CS2....  but its a gud low price version!!!! And has most of the good features


----------



## computerhakk

made from scratch. garden faucet thingy was from google.





didn't like how the water dropping from it looked, so created the new water drop and droplets.

 it was for a contest, but didn't win.


----------



## Xelogen

Thats awesome. TWO THUMBS UP!!


----------



## spkenn5

here's mine...

very very very simple... ill do better one ( if i can ) hopefully...


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

so is it worht it to get the cs 2 one that cost $500 
or whats out there that can do stuff like that but ez to use and not so expenssive cuz i want to start doin this kinka stuff 


how much longer will cs 2 be a good program


----------



## bigsaucybob

fatal1ty_fan said:
			
		

> so is it worht it to get the cs 2 one that cost $500
> or whats out there that can do stuff like that but ez to use and not so expenssive cuz i want to start doin this kinka stuff
> 
> 
> how much longer will cs 2 be a good program




well if ur a beginner i dont think cs2 is for you. its pretty advanced. if ur a fast learner then try it out. i wuldnt spend 500 on it, i got mine for free.


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

for free?

well is elements any good?


----------



## computerhakk

try for something like adobe photoshop 7.0 or maybe even 6.0.

its somewhat the same thing. since u never used photoshop before, you wont unlock its full potential and what it can do, so it'll be nice to start of with like 7.0 and get familiar with it. it can do possibly everything cs2 can now, just different layout in the effects.


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

so how much is that then?


----------



## i.Angel

MatrixEVO said:
			
		

> Here is one of my quick ones:




AHH!! The picture moves!(when you look from one corner then the next, or if u scan the page) I hope I'm not the only one that notices this... at the risk of sounding like an idiot


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

*no ur not the only one to see it*


----------



## computerhakk

depends on where u shop...its still up there in the 200.

u can get cs2 for roughly 300 here
http://www.campustech.com/c/campust...be_photoshop&gclid=CI_z3bGk9oICFSo9GAodQQZAoQ

i dont know if u need college/high school id or anything like that.


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

so whats better to get 7.0 or cs2 

and should i try the trial verson 1st


----------



## computerhakk

yea try the trial version.

i just posted that because i thought it was fairly cheap considering 7.0 and 6.0 is still up there in the 150-250.

its 6.0, 7.0, CS, then CS2 now (cs = 8.0, cs2 = 9.0)


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

ohhh ok then so were do i get the trial? 
at the their web site?
and then if i like it then get teh $200 one


----------



## Geoff

fatal1ty_fan said:
			
		

> ohhh ok then so were do i get the trial?
> at the their web site?
> and then if i like it then get teh $200 one


You can get a 30-Day fully functional trial at www.adobe.com.


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

ohhh full function cool 
ill be sure to do that 
thx 

and is there like tutorils that come with it or what


----------



## redrider773

I just use gimp. Dont have a years salary to spare for a program  Is there really a big difference? I'm not really at all experienced with this, but how is photoshop so much better? I've used it before, and it seems similar to GIMP


----------



## bigsaucybob

fatal1ty_fan said:
			
		

> ohhh full function cool
> ill be sure to do that
> thx
> 
> and is there like tutorils that come with it or what



well i have never tried their tutorials but i have found good-tutorials.com very helpful. try out some of there tutorials and if u have any questions ask them here, im sure we can all help.


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

ok thx


----------



## Xelogen

fatal1ty_fan said:
			
		

> how much longer will cs 2 be a good program


 cs2 will ALWAYS be a good program  Photoshop 4 is still a good program lol just not AS good as cs2. I agree that cs2 is kinda hard to learn, but the GIMP is harder. If you REALLY dont want to spend money, go with the GIMP and find a good tutorial site on the net, you'll need it


----------



## computerhakk

original




*

freeze...*


----------



## bigsaucybob

computerhakk said:
			
		

> original
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> freeze...*



nice job.


----------



## lee101

all these are amazing, i am crap at photo software, maybe i'll get photosho[p, the things what you do on it look amazing, all i have is fireworks and paint shop pro and my *very* limited ability, maybe i'll have a go at something now


----------



## 34erd

computerhakk said:
			
		

> original
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> freeze...*


Nice.  How did you do that?  Plastic wrap and then wind?  (Just a random guess)


----------



## 34erd

Well thats ileagle and discussing ileagle software is against the rules so I sugest you dont go any further into that.


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

opps i forgot 
pm me plz


----------



## computerhakk

34erd said:
			
		

> Nice.  How did you do that?  Plastic wrap and then wind?  (Just a random guess)


yeah. if ur familiar with photosho, u'll recognize the filters.

wind
plastic wrap
hue/saturation
blue opacity layer
dodge
burn
light effects.

the usual


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

ok so can some one give a site that has tutorils on it for photoshop


----------



## Yo-Yo

my first thing in photoshop however i was lazy and did the text in paint    boots is my cat


----------



## bigsaucybob

Yo-Yo said:
			
		

> my first thing in photoshop however i was lazy and did the text in paint    boots is my cat



thats good.

see how it wuld look if u chromed it all but its eyes.


----------



## 34erd

Original:






Carbon hood:






How did I do?  I think I applyed to much twirl because the top right doesnt follow the contour of the hood.  I think I made it too dark also.


----------



## computerhakk

34erd said:
			
		

> How did I do?  I think I applyed to much twirl because the top right doesnt follow the contour of the hood.  I think I made it too dark also.


KOOL. n NICE.

heres mine. 






anyone recognize what i did?


----------



## computerhakk

yet. another.

+ the whole forest screen from scratch
- chimpanzee from google


----------



## bigsaucybob

computerhakk said:
			
		

> KOOL. n NICE.
> 
> heres mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyone recognize what i did?



thats sick, did u do all that on photoshop?


----------



## Hellbreather

I'll be posting some of my BETTER work when I get home but for now here is one of my earlier pieces


----------



## Yo-Yo

could somebody help me adding imagis from different sources to my pictures,(like the chimp in that forest) i know i need to make different layers but no nothing more.


----------



## The Astroman

34erd said:
			
		

> Original:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carbon hood:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did I do?  I think I applyed to much twirl because the top right doesnt follow the contour of the hood.  I think I made it too dark also.




THAT IS SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO WELL DONE! How did you do it?


----------



## stalex111

ok here's some of mine...lol, by looking at your work, its pretty embarrassing...but i'm just starting...










Another bad thing is...there are stars ON the red planet because i forgot to fill my circle in black before making the planet look...and the second pic looks really exaggerated but i like it. I started from scratch for all of them.


----------



## computerhakk

*bigsaucybob*. thanks. yeah thats all photoshop. time consuming though.
*yo-yo*. find a picture that has a white background. (my example, chimp on white background) and paste it into your art. change the mode to something like multiply.


----------



## 34erd

The Astroman said:
			
		

> THAT IS SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO WELL DONE! How did you do it?


I admit I used a tutorial but I have to learn from something dont I?

http://www.photoshopchop.com/photoshop-tutorials/p2_articleid/31


----------



## bigsaucybob

stalex111 said:
			
		

> ok here's some of mine...lol, by looking at your work, its pretty embarrassing...but i'm just starting...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another bad thing is...there are stars ON the red planet because i forgot to fill my circle in black before making the planet look...and the second pic looks really exaggerated but i like it. I started from scratch for all of them.



i like these 2, very well done. not bad considering u say ur a beginner.


----------



## myPCrocks

computerhakk said:
			
		

> KOOL. n NICE.
> 
> heres mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyone recognize what i did?



Looks  like 2 different vehicles and not done thru photoshop. Your either pulling a fast one or should go work in the hollywood studios.


----------



## dragon2309

it is two different vehicles, the second one has a meaty body kit and skirts, somethign i dont think you could do in photoshop, at all....


----------



## 34erd

Nah its photoshop, he just did alot of body work.


----------



## dragon2309

im sorry, ive put both images on top of each other and turned opacity down, they are different shapes and the shadows are in different positions aswell. I refuse to believe that you made that from the frst image. To top it all off, the second image is a different resolution to the first one, its actually quite a bit smaller.

Sorry to burst your bubble like that but you didnt get that second image from the first one.....


----------



## 34erd

The middle body, windows, and doors are the same...  I think we can trust computerhakk.


----------



## computerhakk

_well, i didn't think i'd have to do this but..._

ok, the thing that u see change is the area where the wheel, kit, tire, sunroof, and background is. and thats obviously where the work was done. if you dont know photoshop at all. you obviously dont realize photoshop's potential and what it can do. why do u think it costs like 600 bucks? *no kidding duh?*

if u look closely at the picture, you will see the *discoloration* around the bumbers, in the background, you will see the *flaws bricks touch the* taillight. if you look at the shadow. you will realize that shadows are *not* perfect crips lines. thats obviously a do-over.

even look at the picture u changed the opacity*. nothing has significantly change on the lexus except for where the change was noticeable like i said before*. the reason its a different resolution is because i moved it to a totally different background. you can obviously see that i had to cut off the bottom as i did. 

and who in their great mind would spend time trying to get one real car to look like another real car when taking a picture?

*HMMMMMMMMMMM*, lets see, you will have to have the car in the right place, right angle, right camera and car distance apart, exact same model. duh?

an obvious reason you probably can't even see is the wheel. NOW, any right person in their mind knows that wheels/rims does not even look like that. it looks all lopsided. especially the rear wheel. look at any car and you will see the difference.

color change? well, thats photoshops ability of color channels and *hue/saturation. duh?*

oh and another thing, if it was two real seperate cars, *why are the wheels all in different spots?* surely, thats not a manufacture defect? its taken precisely as the first car with angle and everything RIGHT? well, then shouldn't the wheels be in the same spot?


----------



## dragon2309

hmmm, ok, well justified


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

so how long did u spend on that one pic 
and how long did it take u to learn all that stuff computerhakk 

any thats a really really good job u did congrats


----------



## spacedude89

computerhakk said:
			
		

> KOOL. n NICE.
> 
> heres mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyone recognize what i did?




Yea, thats photoshopped. dang good too, i like how you made sure it was almost perfect with the building reflections an all. not quite perfect but VERY close. the main problem that i see is the shadow for the front passenger side, it would probley be farther under the car.


----------



## computerhakk

took days. not only getting the body kit to look right with existing ones, but all the reflection and tone changes with respect to making it look real.

basically, just use the lasso tool, dodge and burn tool along with a shape that is feathered so you get that reflection type thing. having it shiny is just the dodge tool, darken is the burn tool. for the reflectin, basically just draw a landscape over onto the car and changing the mode and playing around with the opacity and what not.

i used adobe ever since 5.0 so its like.. a while now. my brother works with celco with cameras and stuff and he gets all the adobe versions when they come out, so thats why. its a lot, but u have to start with tutorials and really have the time to mess around with them.

as far as the shadow, i can't see the passenger side, so i am assuming its the driver side. yea, i know its short, but i just did it like that cuz i had to cut the picture  a little short.

theres still a lot of flaws like the shadow under on the door above the side skirts, and the front bumper, but i dont think anyone can really tell. so i just got lazy. the shadow is too crisp, got lazy on the license plate. the usual.


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

well it still looks great 

and i can only see the faws if i look hard enough and u point them out 



and like mondy im getting a book on photoshop cs2 and do u think that it will help alot 


*this is the book im getting *
*http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/03...f=pd_bbs_1/002-7841466-4185641?_encoding=UTF8*


----------



## computerhakk

fatal1ty_fan said:
			
		

> and like mondy im getting a book on photoshop cs2 and do u think that it will help alot


honestly, i will say no. it will probably teach u the basics and what you need to know about it. but not anything special

i have read books on it and what not, however i think you'll be better off going to sites that have adobe photoshop tutorials.

google for them, there are so many and i believe someone here listed one also.

however, if u want to learn the aspec of adobe, it's probably a good buy


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

well i got it not to long ago from my dad and i have never used a photo program before so if it will teach me the basics then that shoulb good yes?

and then once i learn it then i can get into it deeply so thats what i got when i saw it and bough it so


----------



## Blue

dragon2309 said:
			
		

> im sorry, ive put both images on top of each other and turned opacity down, they are different shapes and the shadows are in different positions aswell. I refuse to believe that you made that from the frst image. To top it all off, the second image is a different resolution to the first one, its actually quite a bit smaller.
> 
> Sorry to burst your bubble like that but you didnt get that second image from the first one.....



I believe it's been photoshoped and if computerhakk is taking credit then I'll give it to em. I'm as skeptical as the next guy but I don't have any reason to believe he would lie. In your example it overlaps pretty good I would say . Only things that don't are the changes that he made.


----------



## stalex111

Meh, look at how the wheels are turned, and look at the top window. Whoever did it has skill.


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

leave him alone god if computerhakk sayes that he did then he did 
y would he lie? 

and the wheel is like that cuz he put the tim on there and on one is perect


----------



## Geoff

and not to mention that the hood, windows, and handles are in the same exact spot in both pictures.  You can see that the only things that dont overlap are the things that he changed.


----------



## The Astroman

34erd said:
			
		

> I admit I used a tutorial but I have to learn from something dont I?
> 
> http://www.photoshopchop.com/photoshop-tutorials/p2_articleid/31



Thanks for the link. Is it just me or do you also have a hard time scrolling down? Might be firefox...


----------



## computerhakk

im not trying to cinvince any of you to believe me. but... ask yourself, why would a program retail at around $600 USD? and look at my previous argument.


----------



## The Astroman

computerhakk said:
			
		

> im not trying to cinvince any of you to believe me. but... ask yourself, why would a program retail at around $600 USD? and look at my previous argument.



People are jealous of your talent and thus say it's 2 cars.. I for one am sure it's legit, and I admire your skills.


----------



## The Astroman

computerhakk said:
			
		

> honestly, i will say no. it will probably teach u the basics and what you need to know about it. but not anything special
> 
> i have read books on it and what not, however i think you'll be better off going to sites that have adobe photoshop tutorials.
> 
> google for them, there are so many and i believe someone here listed one also.
> 
> however, if u want to learn the aspec of adobe, it's probably a good buy



Do you have links to good tutorials you used?


----------



## Shiwen

Here's some of mywork:


----------



## Pricesnightmare

Here are a few of my basics one, not to great. 1 bg and a few athf.  But hey I am still learning.






















Can't for get Philz-e


----------



## bigsaucybob

Shiwen said:
			
		

> Here's some of mywork:



those are really cool


----------



## stalex111

fatal1ty_fan said:
			
		

> leave him alone god if computerhakk sayes that he did then he did
> y would he lie?
> 
> and the wheel is like that cuz he put the tim on there and on one is perect


I guess its just me being jealous...i mean compare his work and mine...you'll see that his skill is apparent. BTW, how do you make something look like iits seen from a different perspective? (like the wheel, and the car in the bg).


----------



## Jon Boy

Well heres my first piece of photoshop work.  As you can see im not very good.  And erm the bloke is my deputy head teacher.





This piece of work is FAR too advanced for me.  This is a work in progress by one of my friends.  He did it all from scratch don't think he even used a picof an actual car on anouther layer.


----------



## Jon Boy

stalex111 said:
			
		

> I guess its just me being jealous...i mean compare his work and mine...you'll see that his skill is apparent. BTW, how do you make something look like iits seen from a different perspective? (like the wheel, and the car in the bg).



you can stretch and screw the image I think.  Obviousely you wont rotate round the car but you will give the apearance of perspective and rotation (to a certain degree).


----------



## Calibretto

Here's my first photochop. Just something simple.


----------



## Yo-Yo

Some stuff that i did, starting to learn how to work the software





My brothers car with some bling




some fire




a match




water ripples




A vw bus that i tried to lower




somthin swirly




I tried that carbon fiber thing but didnt do so well


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

this is what i juss did with cs2 






*it seems like there are alot of carbin hoods lol*


----------



## Shiwen

bigsaucybob said:
			
		

> those are really cool



thanks


----------



## bryan69

can sum1 teach me how 2 use dis programme?
plzz


----------



## Tuski

I just got PS 7.0 today and was messin with it...






First time I touched PS I filtered the Master Cheif lol


----------



## 34erd

bryan69 said:
			
		

> can sum1 teach me how 2 use dis programme?
> plzz


practice


----------



## bigsaucybob

34erd said:
			
		

> practice



exactly, the only way that one gets really good with this program is tutorials and simply playing around. trying out new brushes and filters.


----------



## Geoff

Some basic things, im trying to use it more so i can make some better things:


----------



## Geoff




----------



## bigsaucybob

geoff5093 said:
			
		

>



im not quite sure how u got the background image? but does that have the tool "plastic wrap" or watever its called in it?


----------



## Geoff

bigsaucybob said:
			
		

> im not quite sure how u got the background image? but does that have the tool "plastic wrap" or watever its called in it?


The background is just black, i added lines via the gradient tool, plastic wrapped it, and a few other things.


----------



## Geoff

This isnt close to being finished, but this is what i have so far:


----------



## bigsaucybob

geoff5093 said:
			
		

> This isnt close to being finished, but this is what i have so far:



An armed toyota camry (i think), very interesting.


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

hey can u guys tell me how to take logos off of a pic like my skyline on the window and keep the color in the back ground


----------



## 34erd

You can use the patch tool or the healing brush but its pretty tricky for a window because its tinted.


----------



## computerhakk

fatal1ty_fan said:
			
		

> hey can u guys tell me how to take logos off of a pic like my skyline on the window and keep the color in the back ground


use black to patch up the letterings with the brush and then use the healing brush tool to get a sample from the left carbon fiber reflection in the window


----------



## Xelogen

The Astroman said:
			
		

> People are jealous of your talent and thus say it's 2 cars.. I for one am sure it's legit, and I admire your skills.


 I second this. Ive done enough with photoshop to know that the changes you have made are DEFINATELY possible, but only if you have a lot more skill than me


----------



## 34erd

Nothing compared to anything here but:


----------



## stalex111

niiiiiiiiiiice...
I will try doing the carbon fibered car, with the tutorial.
Will post when done.


----------



## computerhakk

34erd said:
			
		

> Nothing compared to anything here but:


Awesome! add a little motion to the rear wheel, tire burnout marks, and someone in the driver seat. your set.

did you do the color shift through image>adjustments by selecting the whole car? or by a whole new layer? looks great though.


----------



## 34erd

computerhakk said:
			
		

> Awesome! add a little motion to the rear wheel, tire burnout marks, and someone in the driver seat. your set.
> 
> did you do the color shift through image>adjustments by selecting the whole car? or by a whole new layer? looks great though.


Thanks.   I copyed it to another layer so I could merge the new brake vent, but the vent looks crappy anyway.  Maybe some more noise on it will help.

I cant beleive I forgot a driver lol


----------



## Tuski

an abstract I think is cool


----------



## stalex111

nice, ok finally i have the image...
Before



After



Still a bit weak. BTW, i love this car, the bmw z4


----------



## 34erd

Headlights and tint is good, but the carbon fibre needs a bit of work.  Darken up the desaturated hood and set the carbon pattern to multiply or overlay.


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

how do u do tinting


----------



## mat2317

These a pictures are quality! I have cs2 but i dnt know how to use it. I just know how to filter stuff  lol


----------



## stalex111

Lol, thanx, i did the tinting with ctrl+u.
I will work on the carbon fibre. It does look a bit wrong lol.


----------



## computerhakk

*Work in progress*

very nice guys. awesome pictures, i see that a lot of you like modding cars w/ adobe.

an hour quickie. didn't want to go too crazy with it. still a lot of flaws

I am planning on fixing the:

rear end
the rear fender
maybe something to the front
the spoiler
maybe add a top to it
possibly color change
front bumper blurryness


----------



## The Astroman

computerhakk said:
			
		

> very nice guys. awesome pictures, i see that a lot of you like modding cars w/ adobe.
> 
> an hour quickie. didn't want to go too crazy with it. still a lot of flaws
> 
> I am planning on fixing the:
> 
> rear end
> the rear fender
> maybe something to the front
> the spoiler
> maybe add a top to it
> possibly color change
> front bumper blurryness



OMFG!!! I hereby declare thee King of the Photoshop! What car is that, originally?


----------



## Calibretto

Me and my friends are making a movie and this is the cover. and yes it is Matrix style.


----------



## computerhakk

34erd said:
			
		

> Thanks.   I copyed it to another layer so I could merge the new brake vent, but the vent looks crappy anyway.  Maybe some more noise on it will help.
> 
> I cant beleive I forgot a driver lol


its nice though. its always better to work with a *colored* car if you are planning on a color change, rather than white, silver, and black cars.

and this is a tip i use. if you change your color by selecting the whole car and going to hue saturation, when you do, give it a feather of "1" and transform the selection so that its just a little bit bigger than the actual car and when you change it, delete around it with a hard edge eraser.


----------



## computerhakk

The Astroman said:
			
		

> OMFG!!! I hereby declare thee King of the Photoshop! What car is that, originally?


toyota concept car. called CS&S


----------



## helmie

Heres my Audi RS4, I havent used photoshop in around 4 months, so im a little rusty, just getting back into the feel of it:






Any comments welcome!

BTW, this is the orginal:

http://www.dieselstation.com/wallpapers/Audi-RS4/Audi-RS4-030.jpg


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

how did y add the rear wing


----------



## bigsaucybob

fatal1ty_fan said:
			
		

> how did y add the rear wing



he probably found it in another pic, cut it out, and dragged it onto the pic you see above.


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

ohhh that makes sence now ok 

so how do u do that *go from pic to pic*


----------



## bigsaucybob

fatal1ty_fan said:
			
		

> ohhh that makes sence now ok
> 
> so how do u do that *go from pic to pic*



all u do is have the part u want like selected and just drag it into the pic u want it in and let go. it will do it all by itself.


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

ohhh ok thx 

i know i sound stupid but im new to photoshop


----------



## The Astroman

helmie said:
			
		

> BTW, this is the orginal:
> 
> http://www.dieselstation.com/wallpapers/Audi-RS4/Audi-RS4-030.jpg




403!!


----------



## The Astroman

BEFORE: 







AFTER:


----------



## helmie

Sweet! How do you add the blue lights? Ive only ever used lens flare for doing lights.


----------



## dragon2309

*BEFORE:

*






*AFTER:

*







dragon2309


----------



## bigsaucybob

dragon2309 said:
			
		

> *BEFORE:
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *AFTER:
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dragon2309


thats just scary, cool, but scary.


----------



## dragon2309

lol, thanks


----------



## bigsaucybob

A cool background i made, i think its cool.


----------



## stalex111

OMFG, Computerhakk, your damn skilled. hope to be like that one day.

Oh and bigsaucy bob, thats pretty cool, it kinda remidns me of Windows Media player when it's reading an audio file.


----------



## bigsaucybob

stalex111 said:
			
		

> OMFG, Computerhakk, your damn skilled. hope to be like that one day.
> 
> Oh and bigsaucy bob, thats pretty cool, it kinda remidns me of Windows Media player when it's reading an audio file.



haha yea i was thinking the same thing.


----------



## The Astroman

Here's something I did to mess around (took me 1 hour though  I'm such a noob!), it would be in my sig if pictures were allowed: 






I'm going to start working on the following:
Windows User
Photoshop User 
MSN User
Windows Media Player User

Anybody know how to make good mirror effects? The one I made SUCKS!


----------



## helmie

Theres no picture there......


----------



## The Astroman

helmie said:
			
		

> Theres no picture there......




WTF?? There is for me!


----------



## stalex111

Sorry...what did you do exactly? Did you do that from scratch?


----------



## The Astroman

stalex111 said:
			
		

> Sorry...what did you do exactly? Did you do that from scratch?



Yeah, but the mirror effect is f*cked up.. I'm not happy with it  .


----------



## The Astroman

helmie said:
			
		

> Sweet! How do you add the blue lights? Ive only ever used lens flare for doing lights.



Thanks. http://www.photoshopchop.com/photoshop-tutorials/p2_articleid/46

Did you also notice the 2 other exhaust pipes on the side?


----------



## computerhakk

very creative Astroman, at first when i saw the original, i was like... WOW he did all that. until i saw that it was actually the original. hehe.

but very creative indeed. i never thought of adding the lights that way.


----------



## helmie

Heres a rework of mine, I spent a little more time on it.


----------



## dragon2309

nice neon glow underneath but i hate lens flares, they look sooo tacky and cheap


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

maybe a little too much lens flare
but still very vey good


----------



## The Astroman

computerhakk said:
			
		

> very creative Astroman, at first when i saw the original, i was like... WOW he did all that. until i saw that it was actually the original. hehe.
> 
> but very creative indeed. i never thought of adding the lights that way.



LOL! Thanx anyway... Could u maybe help me on making a nice shiny effect "round effect" as I tried to do here?






If you want to directly modify it (please explain how u did it), here's the PSD:

http://rapidshare.de/files/13158546/xbox_user2.psd.html


----------



## computerhakk

The Astroman said:
			
		

> LOL! Thanx anyway... Could u maybe help me on making a nice shiny effect "round effect" as I tried to do here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to directly modify it (please explain how u did it), here's the PSD:
> 
> http://rapidshare.de/files/13158546/xbox_user2.psd.html


sure, i'll give it a shot.

did u mean like to give it a round glossy glass effect around the edges? or something else?

and do u mind just emailing the .psd to me. i dont like using rapidshare.
[email protected]


----------



## The Astroman

computerhakk said:
			
		

> sure, i'll give it a shot.
> 
> did u mean like to give it a round glossy glass effect around the edges? or something else?
> 
> and do u mind just emailing the .psd to me. i dont like using rapidshare.
> [email protected]



Thanks. E-mail sent.


----------



## stalex111

Hehe, spent about two seconds on it


----------



## The Astroman

stalex111 said:
			
		

> Hehe, spent about two seconds on it



Thanks, but I'm trying to get a rounder type of reflection.


----------



## The Astroman

How do you like this? I tried a new mirror effect.






And here is the XBOX USER image with the same mirror effect.


----------



## computerhakk

The Astroman said:
			
		

>


quick one.






tell me what you actually are wanting. 3d glass effect? and like.. how did u want it to look like specifically?


----------



## The Astroman

computerhakk said:
			
		

> quick one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tell me what you actually are wanting. 3d glass effect? and like.. how did u want it to look like specifically?




Very good. How did you do that?


----------



## 34erd

I think he used a bevel.


----------



## computerhakk

The Astroman said:
			
		

> Very good. How did you do that?


i have 3rd party filter sets.

it's called Eye Candy 4000.

Here's what i did.

1. i flattened your layers in your .psd file and opened it up in a new one slightly bigger than your original.

2. i selected your image. gave it a feather of "1." then select inverse and press delete like 3-5 times to make the image rounder.

3. dropped a shadow on the image.

4. *filter>Eye Candy 4000>glass*. I used the glass effect it provided. 

5. gave it an "outer glow" of white in the blending options.


----------



## The Astroman

Where can I get Eye Candy 4000?


----------



## s_m_w_d

Eye Candy 4000


----------



## dragon2309

170$ to buy, f*** me, for a bunch of filters that can most probably be achieved weith a mixture of the standard set, you wont see me buying that, jees


----------



## stalex111

Hehe, you can "try" it...Thats what i've been doing with WinZip for ages...


----------



## s_m_w_d

Its not that good iv used it!


----------



## computerhakk

something i thought was funny.


----------



## bigsaucybob

computerhakk said:
			
		

> something i thought was funny.



maybe its just me and my sense of comedy, but i really dont see anything funny about that.


----------



## computerhakk

bigsaucybob said:
			
		

> maybe its just me and my sense of comedy, but i really dont see anything funny about that.


after i finished messing around and playing with the image i thought it was funny. funny of what i have created.


----------



## 34erd

I'm almost sure I see a sihlouette of snow white but maybe its just me...


----------



## computerhakk

34erd said:
			
		

> I'm almost sure I see a sihlouette of snow white but maybe its just me...


haha keen eye. i wasn't sure if bigsaucybob saw it thats why.

it was suppose to be a ghostly effect that i done a tutorial on for this one guy. so that's why after doing it, it thought it was funny and posted it here.


----------



## The Astroman

Is it me or was the silhouette obviously visible? I couldn't make out snow white, though.


----------



## computerhakk

its visible. you just have to look at it closely. it's not snow white either. it was just a picture of a regular person.


----------



## Shiwen

Here's some stuff me and mybrothjer made:












































May be too many. Anyway please comment.


----------



## stalex111

Pretty impressive.
I have seen something very similar to the third to last one


----------



## Geoff

dont take this personally, i just found your avatar and decided to have some fun.  Here is the before and after:


----------



## Blue

[-0MEGA-] said:
			
		

> dont take this personally, i just found your avatar and decided to have some fun.  Here is the before and after:



Don't take this personally but... FREAK.  I'm just teasing of course. Naturally one would see a nice picture like mine and want to mess with it.... Just kidding! .


----------



## stalex111

LMAO!!! Did you do that with paint?


----------



## Geoff

stalex111 said:
			
		

> LMAO!!! Did you do that with paint?


nah i used photoshop, as you can see i was really bored during class today


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

Shiwen how did u do that 
*is there any tutorials that i could learn that from *


----------



## Monoxide

this all from scratch except the girls of course hehe.


----------



## Monoxide




----------



## Shiwen

fatal1ty_fan said:
			
		

> Shiwen how did u do that
> *is there any tutorials that i could learn that from *



Try www.gamerenders.com
It's where i learnt from


----------



## dragon2309

hey monoxide, i like your pictures, they are good.....


----------



## Monoxide

dragon2309 said:
			
		

> hey monoxide, i like your pictures, they are good.....


 

thanks man. I like your work also


----------



## mikekelly

Mayeb someone could help me with the below. 

http://www.computerforum.com/showthread.php?t=36632


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

Shiwen said:
			
		

> Try www.gamerenders.com
> It's where i learnt from


thx do u have an account on there and should i make one

and wow there is alot of good pics there


----------



## Darman

Here are some of mine (keep in mind that I'm just starting on photoshop):
Eye of Sauron




random face thing




A portable multimedia player that I made from a PSP




Some strange mosiac




My Avatar


----------



## 34erd

I just found computerhakks chop on another site... I hope computerhakk didnt take credit for someone elses work (not doubting you)

http://www.photoshopchop.com/forum/showthread.php?p=122354#post122354


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

wow that look pretty bad for computerhakk
but for some reason i dont think that he was liying so


----------



## The Astroman

Maybe that _IS_ ComputerHakk


----------



## bluedishwasher

except you failed to notice computerhakk's one has his logo on


----------



## myPCrocks

bluedishwasher said:
			
		

> except you failed to notice computerhakk's one has his logo on



And whats that prove ?


----------



## Jon Boy

Exactely he could have just stolen the picture and added his symbol.  But atleast that shows erm well he still edited the picture atleast lol.  But I suppose it must be quite easy for someone good at photoshop to just removethe symbol aswell.


----------



## Jon Boy

This is in memory of my friend who sadly died yesterday at the age of 18.  He was a photo shop expert and made this about a year aggo.  The detail I think is amazing and look very closely and you see more things. What a waste of a talent and a great mate.  



All Credit goes to LostAngel


----------



## Jon Boy

Please comment on what you think of his work.  And it would be great cmfort to know his work is appritiated if not just for the time and effort put into it but also the skill involved.


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

that is absolutly wonderful 
i love it the detail in it 
i literly sat here for 5min juss lookin at all the stuff


----------



## Geoff

That looks awesome, only bad thing i can say about it is that the barbie doll looks out of place.  But besides that, its a great piece of work!


----------



## fatal1ty_fan

well maybe it meant something to him like his little sister or something like that 
i still say congrats


----------



## Jon Boy

Well knowing him there is some hidden meaning to it which I would ahe asked him if you know didnt happen.  And thanks for the comments, im sure he would have been really proud to here them  .

This thread has gone quite since computerhack was accused of stealing that image dont you think.


----------



## dragon2309

wow, i havent been here for while, and im sure you know my doubt as to the "real-ness" of that photo anyway, but im not dragiing that up again, please dont quote this.

In my experience, photoshop artists do not put their logos on things that they made, they just dont. The only reason you would is to "mark" it as your own when its actually not, like you are really trying to convince viewers its yours. Im not pointing fingers here, but im just saying it is done like that SOMETIMES.

Anyway, by looking at the dates, it seems computerhakks one on cf.com was posted first, so i think if anyone "stole" it it would be that guy off the quoted forum


----------



## Smoko

Here's some of my stuff:
http://members.byond.com/Smoko/files/background2.jpg
http://members.byond.com/Smoko/files/background4.jpg
http://members.byond.com/Smoko/files/background5.png
http://members.byond.com/Smoko/files/bluerose.png
http://members.byond.com/Smoko/files/elloradp.png
http://members.byond.com/Smoko/files/elloradp2.gif
http://members.byond.com/Smoko/files/emmiedp.png
http://members.byond.com/Smoko/files/facebg.png <-- Face taken from another image.
http://members.byond.com/Smoko/files/orbbackground.png
http://members.byond.com/Smoko/files/red_oze.jpg
http://members.byond.com/Smoko/files/roxyourboxsig.gif
http://members.byond.com/Smoko/files/sig.gif
http://fs5.deviantart.com/i/2004/366/5/b/Evil_Face_by_Smithy404.png
http://fs5.deviantart.com/i/2005/001/d/1/Ramdom_thinger_1_by_Smithy404.png

I have more somewhere.


----------



## helmie

This should be stickeyed, there is some great stuff here.


----------



## Splinter

Smoko said:
			
		

> Here's some of my stuff:
> http://members.byond.com/Smoko/files/background2.jpg
> http://members.byond.com/Smoko/files/background4.jpg
> http://members.byond.com/Smoko/files/background5.png
> http://members.byond.com/Smoko/files/bluerose.png
> http://members.byond.com/Smoko/files/elloradp.png
> http://members.byond.com/Smoko/files/elloradp2.gif
> http://members.byond.com/Smoko/files/emmiedp.png
> http://members.byond.com/Smoko/files/facebg.png <-- Face taken from another image.
> http://members.byond.com/Smoko/files/orbbackground.png
> http://members.byond.com/Smoko/files/red_oze.jpg
> http://members.byond.com/Smoko/files/roxyourboxsig.gif
> http://members.byond.com/Smoko/files/sig.gif
> http://fs5.deviantart.com/i/2004/366/5/b/Evil_Face_by_Smithy404.png
> http://fs5.deviantart.com/i/2005/001/d/1/Ramdom_thinger_1_by_Smithy404.png
> 
> I have more somewhere.



Very kool, im currently useing the first one as my background


----------



## dragon2309

not really art but it was made in photoshop so here ya go. it is my current background.


----------



## tomb08uk

Thought i would stick to this thread instead making another one the very similare topic..


Any one know any good tutorial webstes for usung photoshop..?

Especially doing collages?


Thanks.


----------



## Splinter

Pixel2Life is my favourite...

http://www.pixel2life.com/tutorials/Adobe_Photoshop/All/

some good brushes websites...

http://browse.deviantart.com/resources/applications/psbrushes/?view=1&order=5&limit=24
http://photoshopbrushes.com/brushes.htm


----------



## tomb08uk

Hey ComputerHakk, Any chance you could give me some advice on how you learnt to do all that... especially where you started? Like what are the best things to start practicing with.

Thanks


----------



## stalex111

myPCrocks said:
			
		

> And whats that prove ?



If you doubt him that much, then you might as well give him a picture to photohshop. But i don't think there is any need, If he faked it, then that's his problem. But he has shown us enough of plausible art to make us believe him. 

BTW, *the stuff i did doesn't deserve much credit. I did most of it with tutorials.*


----------



## Burgon

*HERE's mine*

its not very good.
my first "tallering".


----------



## Jon Boy

Hehe Burgon its not seamless but VERY good for a first attempt.  All you really need to do is sort out the little bit that sticks out 3/4 of the way up.  good work.


----------



## Burgon

Thanks.


----------



## Sacrinyellow5

*A bit of my work...*

This is an illustrator/photoshop piece, which I have also included a screen shop of the project in Illustrator, so you all know it is legit.

This is originally an 8.5x11 promotional piece of a UK hip hop group, which  will be a part of an on going music campaign.










These are just a couple quick photoshop images I worked on during my free time at work....
I'm not completely done with the 2nd one, but I will do something with it sooner or later...Both of these images have been shrunk down...










I'll have to dig around and find some better stuff soon...


----------



## spacedude89

Just some Counterstrike:Source sprays and other random stuff.


----------



## Shiwen

Here's something I just made:


----------



## theboy

man all you guys have some really great material...i've got nothing fancy but its kind of a trip to look at. Heres the link:

http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a217/savagec19/low.jpg


----------



## The Astroman

spacedude89 said:
			
		

> Just some Counterstrike:Source sprays and other random stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



You didn't do those, right?



			
				The guy above said:
			
		

> man all you guys have some really great material...i've got nothing fancy but its kind of a trip to look at. Heres the link:



That's GREAT!!! How did you do it??

EDIT: Not there anymore... WTF??


----------



## theboy

hmm...link works fine for me maybe its down for a bit due to high bandwith issues?

its a trippy thing to look at.


----------



## computermaineack

I haven't had PS for long and haven't had much time to play around with it, but I did play around for a computer project we have to do....it's just something clever.....it's supposed to be a logo for our project (I'm doing Amateur (ham) radio...hence a pig (ham) with a radio....haha I know I'm retarded).


----------



## WeatherMan

This was my first go so dont expect anything good, anywa I made 

this





to this


----------



## WeatherMan

oops, posted the wrong one, that ones old lol, this is how Iv got it to now 






the image thing on the side is blurred cos its compressed to JPEG, was originally BMP


----------



## computerhakk

Very nice!

The compression killed the quality, but overall, great job. It looks good.


----------



## mrbagrat

What tools do you guys use to change the paint jobs on cars?


----------



## Apokarteron

mrbagrat said:
			
		

> What tools do you guys use to change the paint jobs on cars?



I saw that one on "The Gadget Show", can't remember how you do it though...


----------



## JamesBart

*Off topic well software*

here are some trainers that i illlustrated and i just got it! haha wicked! i love what other people have done! i think i need a bit more practice but who knows! haha


----------



## computerhakk

mrbagrat said:
			
		

> What tools do you guys use to change the paint jobs on cars?


Lots of ways. It's not one of the tool but the menu. You do need one of the tool, the LASSO or PEN tool to select the car, then the color changing is done through the menu commands.

More specifically, at the top:
*Image>Adjustments*

Then you can go with either:
Hue/Saturation
Variations

However, most of the menus there will work, you just need to know how to use it. Those two are the ones I use the most.



			
				6071842 said:
			
		

> here are some trainers that i illlustrated and i just got it! haha wicked! i love what other people have done! i think i need a bit more practice but who knows! haha


o0o Heins.. 
nice nice. did you vector? 

any other kicks?


----------



## JamesBart

o0o Heins.. 
nice nice. did you vector? 

any other kicks?[/QUOTE]

i dont know if i vectored to be honest just had the kicks as on layer then built em up colouring in with the pencil tool and im working on some more kicks!!! haha glad you like me. any ones you'd like to see illustrated? haha cheers man!


----------



## Yasu

Here's just a simple banner I created in Photoshop to celebrate the announcement of H3.  I'll create a better background later.


----------



## Geoff

mrbagrat said:
			
		

> What tools do you guys use to change the paint jobs on cars?


Photoshop can do it very easily, you just use the paint brush with the color you want, and select "soft light" (or something similar).


----------



## Raditz

This is all I can do. I just crop the picture and put it there. Well I want to some cool looking letter on that picture " Venom owns" Can any one do this? And try to make venom flying out of that hole. Please let me know.And color the background red if possible. Here is the image.


----------



## Cile

original pic-





edited pic-





things modified:
made his arms little stubs
edited out the guy in the background
edited out the black things in the ceiling in the background
edited out the letters on the building
edited out the crackmin the sidewalk at the bottom

ya, just some little things that arent hard to do but fun


----------



## Raditz

Can anyone do my that I posted? The one with the venom. Please help! This looks boring.


----------



## computerhakk

Raditz said:
			
		

> Can anyone do my that I posted? The one with the venom. Please help! This looks boring.


its not that easy going from white to red. its possible. but the shadows on the guns will not look too realistic. Plus, it'll look more like if he is popping out if you have made the leg extend below the guns to make it seems as if he's stepping out.

I'll give u a quickie if what I just said is fine.


----------



## Raditz

computerhakk said:
			
		

> its not that easy going from white to red. its possible. but the shadows on the guns will not look too realistic. Plus, it'll look more like if he is popping out if you have made the leg extend below the guns to make it seems as if he's stepping out.
> 
> I'll give u a quickie if what I just said is fine.



hmmmmm! Well can you at least try to make some nice out of that picture I gave you. And put a little something like V3nom owns or something. Please let me know what you can do. Thanks! I do not want my letters types, can you do something else instead. Make some letters as a symbol as I shown you.


----------



## CmoAMD

Jon Boy said:
			
		

> This is in memory of my friend who sadly died yesterday at the age of 18.  He was a photo shop expert and made this about a year aggo.  The detail I think is amazing and look very closely and you see more things. What a waste of a talent and a great mate.
> 
> 
> 
> All Credit goes to LostAngel





			
				[-0MEGA-] said:
			
		

> That looks awesome, only bad thing i can say about it is that the barbie doll looks out of place.  But besides that, its a great piece of work!



I think the Barbie doll is strapped with dynamite, as if to blow herself up, everything else in the pic is also suicidle, guns the the head, etc.


----------



## Jon Boy

That is so very true CmoAMD, and glad you even looked at the picture, that must be quite far back now.  Although he could have been saying and/or that the barbie stood out as its not as faded I gues.


----------



## DarkJokerX

Wow these are some really good photoshops I use to have the program but I bought a new computer and no long have it I dident play with it much I wasent that good I normally got pics off the internet then tok little parts fro mthem and made kool shapes for backgrounds. I jope to get it agian oneday soon.


----------



## computerhakk

Raditz said:
			
		

> hmmmmm! Well can you at least try to make some nice out of that picture I gave you. And put a little something like V3nom owns or something. Please let me know what you can do. Thanks! I do not want my letters types, can you do something else instead. Make some letters as a symbol as I shown you.


Like I said.. something quick..
A lot of the things dont look right.. and it still looks flat..






Additionally, yea that is a magnificent piece of art work by LostAngel.. I actually saved the image.. its really nice and there are a lot of great work here.


----------



## emaN resU

One of many caracthers in my cartoon.
"The Amazing Frogmaker"


----------



## CmoAMD

Does anyone draw by hand and then format it into Illustrator?


----------



## computerhakk

CmoAMD said:
			
		

> Does anyone draw by hand and then format it into Illustrator?


Sometimes, either right on paper, or in photoshop with a pen tablet.


----------



## mrbagrat

[-0MEGA-] said:
			
		

> Photoshop can do it very easily, you just use the paint brush with the color you want, and select "soft light" (or something similar).



I've got GIMP though. Not nearly enough $ for PS. What would be the best way to do it in that?


----------



## Burgon

eman thats really good, my favorite for sure


----------



## paragon

I took two Katatonia/Travis Smith inspired photos today. They're very similar and I was just wondering witch one other people think is better...


----------



## mrbagrat

I can't see a difference


----------



## computerhakk

mrbagrat said:
			
		

> I can't see a difference


Yup. So what's the difference?



			
				[-OMEGA- said:
			
		

> ]I like the first one better, the darker image seems to fit the "tone".


Really? where is that at?!  .   .   .   .   .   .   .  

Oh, and this is an animated .GIF created in Imageready where the two images overlap eachother.. Absolutely nothing different.






You probably just pasted the same link twice accidentally. Saved them and it's the same name.


----------



## mrbagrat

Ok, using this tutorial, I managed to make this:





Using the following tutorial:

A Better Planet Tutorial


The actual image is 3000 x 3000, but I scaled it so I could post it. Post your planets!


----------



## Rambo

paragon said:
			
		

> I took two Katatonia/Travis Smith inspired photos today. They're very similar and I was just wondering witch one other people think is better...



There is no difference between the two... You have linked to the exact same file name twice...


----------



## Geoff

computerhakk said:
			
		

> You probably just pasted the same link twice accidentally. Saved them and it's the same name.


I guess thats why one of them looked darker then the other...


----------



## Shady

i thought i get this thread back on track by posting something 





EDIT: that's me by the way


----------



## Master Mind




----------



## Impr3ssiv3

http://aspick666.deviantart.com

theres my page with all of my stuff


i need to upload more tho


----------



## Impr3ssiv3

Cile said:


> original pic-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edited pic-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> things modified:
> made his arms little stubs
> edited out the guy in the background
> edited out the black things in the ceiling in the background
> edited out the letters on the building
> edited out the crackmin the sidewalk at the bottom
> 
> ya, just some little things that arent hard to do but fun



you forgot the reflection of the black things in the mirror


and heres all my work 

http://aspick666.deviantart.com


----------



## Yo-Yo

Started as some squiggles then just filtered and made some fire


----------



## Serenade_Me

please, hold the applause.

/sarcasm


----------



## DCIScouts

That's the best pic I've seen yet!!!


----------



## gamerman4

just some anime sigs i made yesterday


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

I can name, three of four of those anime, right off the back. =]
Well three:
Inuyasha
Samurai X
Elfen Lied.
I know the one, the characters name is Chii, but I forget the anime.
Good job. =]


----------



## gamerman4

Chii is from Chobits

the top one is Miu and Ren from DearS (anime im currently watching, funny as hell)


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

CHOBITS!
I knew that, it just wouldn't come out.
Yanno?


----------



## computerhakk

Serenade_Me said:


> please, hold the applause.
> 
> /sarcasm


Very nice! You have a lot of talent making that in Photoshop. Most peoples, I don't think can even make that in Photoshop (not being sarcastic). Seriously, the tools in Photoshop are usually smoothed and everything seems to be perfect. 

This is true art in Paint isn't it?


----------



## Serenade_Me

computerhakk said:


> Very nice! You have a lot of talent making that in Photoshop. Most peoples, I don't think can even make that in Photoshop (not being sarcastic). Seriously, the tools in Photoshop are usually smoothed and everything seems to be perfect.
> 
> This is true art in Paint isn't it?



Thanks 
Hahaha 
yeah, I did that in MS Paint XD
when it comes to working Photoshop, I'm beyond lost LOL


----------



## Crypto

*me playing cards with myself*

not artwork, but took some work


----------



## computerhakk

Crypto said:


> not artwork, but took some work


Very creative! But you should've changed pants too haha. Nice though.


----------



## Serenade_Me

Crypto said:


> not artwork, but took some work
> 
> *




woww
that's awesome


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

I'm working on one to post for later.
=]


----------



## mrbagrat

those are multiple pics right? Just layered on top of each other.


----------



## Nini

U musteve had time on ur hands to do that 
 i like it , nice job


----------



## computerhakk

mrbagrat said:


> those are multiple pics right? Just layered on top of each other.


Yeah. Trimmed and shaved and put into place.


----------



## Crypto

mrbagrat said:


> those are multiple pics right? Just layered on top of each other.




thanks for the comments.  It's actually a very simple process.  Yes, I took four seperate pics and created a layer for each.

note: don't take a pic siting in front of yourself.  Makes the selection process for the top layers a breeze


----------



## DCIScouts

Just make sure you don't move the curtains...


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

BEFORE:





AFTER:





I didn't do to much to this picture. Just made the background cloudy, and the girls kind of dark crosshatched painted. The eyes came out pretty dark, which I rather like.

=]

I have some others, but I'm still working on things.


----------



## Impr3ssiv3

Crypto said:


> not artwork, but took some work





you need to work on your rendering because the cut outs where two pics overlap is pretty bad and choppy


----------



## Crypto

Impr3ssiv3 said:


> you need to work on your rendering because the cut outs where two pics overlap is pretty bad and choppy



thanks for the critique.  It didn't take an expert eye to catch that.  It was only an experimental project.


----------



## Impr3ssiv3

ok

well thats one of my pet peeves is when someone submits something that they know is undone and bad and then get all pissy when someone like me bashes it to the ground, im not saying that you did that but its jsut one of my pet peeves


with a little more work you could get it done


----------



## Burgon

hahaha, I love that . although the cuts are not great, but the idea is great. good job


----------



## bball4life

Gosh how I wish I had photoshop, but $600 for a software program.  Yikes.


----------



## Impr3ssiv3

bball4life said:


> Gosh how I wish I had photoshop, but $600 for a software program.  Yikes.





i could help you get a certain number of fingers discount for photoshop

usually its between four and six fingers,


----------



## bball4life

Impr3ssiv3 said:


> i could help you get a certain number of fingers discount for photoshop
> 
> usually its between four and six fingers,


?


----------



## Crypto

bball4life said:


> Gosh how I wish I had photoshop, but $600 for a software program.  Yikes.



I use Paintshop Pro X.  60 Bucks!  I've used both, PhotoShop is over priced and over rated!


----------



## DCIScouts

Not really, full PhotoShop CS2 has a lot of additional professional features that can do some amazing things when creating or editing graphics.


----------



## Motoxrdude

Anyone here use gimp by chance?


----------



## bball4life

DCIScouts said:


> Not really, full PhotoShop CS2 has a lot of additional professional features that can do some amazing things when creating or editing graphics.


Ya but $600 you think they could make a little bit more reasonably priced.


----------



## Crypto

DCIScouts said:


> Not really, full PhotoShop CS2 has a lot of additional professional features that can do some amazing things when creating or editing graphics.



and they are?  I know CS2 and Paintshop Pro have some different features, but I would love to hear what you think are "professional features" that really give Photoshop the edge and justify the price?


----------



## Burgon

brand, lol. photoshop is made for profesionals which will make more then 600$ for the stuff they make in it. its not for wee kids to mess around with.


----------



## Kornowski

Heres two that I've made...
Sorry if it offends any religious people...

[img=http://img165.imageshack.us/img165/8730/lastsuppercp3.th.jpg]

[img=http://img66.imageshack.us/img66/2569/ladybirdyx1.th.jpg]


----------



## Burgon

heh, the first one looks like it took a while, but you could have used it for a different effect.


----------



## Impr3ssiv3

bball4life said:


> ?



5 finger discount
free
nothing
a steal


----------



## bball4life

Burgon said:


> brand, lol. photoshop is made for profesionals which will make more then 600$ for the stuff they make in it. its not for wee kids to mess around with.


Then What do you suggest I use.


----------



## computerhakk

Crypto said:


> and they are?  I know CS2 and Paintshop Pro have some different features, but I would love to hear what you think are "professional features" that really give Photoshop the edge and justify the price?



Try to create this with Gimp or anything else...
http://www.bertmonroy.com/fineart/text/fineart_damen.htm

Photoshop offers so much that even professionals don't know how to use all it's tools. Additionally, the possibilities are endless since you can enhance it even further with plug-ins.


----------



## Nini

computerhakk said:
			
		

> Try to create this with Gimp or anything else...
> http://www.bertmonroy.com/fineart/te...eart_damen.htm


Its like that panoramic  digital photo of Delft(Netherlands) 2.5 gigapixels 600 digital shots made in 3 days

And chicago looks really different from that station


----------



## Impr3ssiv3

any one have any comments on deviantART

http://aspick666.deviantart.com


----------



## Tayl

I know it says Photoshop but here are a select few arty wallpapers I done using The Gimp:

http://www.arcticpast.com/images/wallpapers/chalk_dust_v2_by_jdtaylor.png
http://www.arcticpast.com/images/wallpapers/star_by_jdtaylor.png
http://www.arcticpast.com/images/wallpapers/squared_by_jdtaylor.png


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

I was bored.
I know it's not great.
Did it in about 5 minutes.


----------



## Nini

Its good Hyper_Kagome... is that pic of you?


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Thanks.
And no, it's my alter-ego.
We're close that way, her and I.


----------



## Nini

Hyper_Kagome said:
			
		

> Thanks.
> And no, it's my alter-ego.
> We're close that way, her and I.



O I C , and you changed ur avatar too  cool


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Yeah.
I change it alot.
I jsut remembred I had these pics of her today, really.
Silly me.


----------



## Verve

My first try with shadows 

http://img519.imageshack.us/img519/305/blissoteletubbiesrf7.jpg


----------



## Shady

Starwarsman said:


> My first try with shadows
> 
> http://img519.imageshack.us/img519/305/blissoteletubbiesrf7.jpg



good work for a starter
just try to make the edges smoother


----------



## bamhm182

I was bored and got Photoshop, so than I was messing around with it in the few seconds before I had to go to school and made this, I think it looks kinda cool for my first.


----------



## Verve

shady said:


> good work for a starter
> just try to make the edges smoother



what exactly does that mean? Do you mean make it a little less "perfect" of a shadow?


----------



## Serenade_Me

Starwarsman said:


> My first try with shadows
> 
> http://img519.imageshack.us/img519/305/blissoteletubbiesrf7.jpg



*gasp*
teletubbies!


----------



## computerhakk

Starwarsman said:


> what exactly does that mean? Do you mean make it a little less "perfect" of a shadow?



No, he probably tried to say, make the shadows a little less hard-edge. Shadows tend to be a little fuzzy or blurry (not so hard and concrete) on the edges.. So like, using the blur tool to blur the edges of the shadow just a bit is probably what he meant.


----------



## Verve

computerhakk said:


> No, he probably tried to say, make the shadows a little less hard-edge. Shadows tend to be a little fuzzy or blurry (not so hard and concrete) on the edges.. So like, using the blur tool to blur the edges of the shadow just a bit is probably what he meant.



oh, ok I'll try that out.


----------



## Lamilia

Impr3ssiv3 said:


> any one have any comments on deviantART
> 
> http://aspick666.deviantart.com



http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/20398558/?qo=15&q=by:aspick666+sort:time+-in:scraps
is pretty cool...what is an aurora borealis anyways?


----------



## Verve

Its the Northern Lights, where the sunlight comes over the top of the Earth and people can see flashing lights in the sky at night.


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

http://www.ptialaska.net/~hutch/nlreflection.jpg

Annnnd a link to  picture of some.
=]
Not everyone gets to see them in their liftime. I seen some really awesome ones while at camp. So bright and vivid, covering the entire sky above us, dancing this way and that.


----------



## Lamilia

oh ok its just a fancy name for northern lights...nice one kagome it would make a good wallpaper but once I stretch it it gets all pixelated.


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

There's alot of nice ones on Google.
Just picture search 'Nothern Lights'


----------



## Lamilia

That would be a cool thing to see...I'm totally moving to canada.


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Ahhh, another one that will yet come to Canada.
Hurray for that.


----------



## Cromewell

> That would be a cool thing to see...I'm totally moving to canada.


One night about a year and a half (i think, somewhat recently anyway) ago there was a lights show the ran all the way to colorado. It was neat to watch them dance, they weren't very colourful though, only red with a little green. Still cool though.


----------



## DCIScouts

I love how they look, I've never actually seen any in person, but that can always change...


----------



## Nini

simple ipod style ad


----------



## Blue

The dog is my wifes black lab.


----------



## Serenade_Me

^ Awwwww


----------



## Serenade_Me

*ta da!* haha





my bad attempt at photoshopping =/ Hahaha


----------



## The_Other_One

A simple little letterhead type thing I made for my little video/photography business.  I cut some of the info out for obvious reason   And sorry if it seems small.  It was original around 2400x600 or so


----------



## Jakesteads

thats pretty cool


----------



## Impr3ssiv3

Lamilia said:


> http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/20398558/?qo=15&q=by:aspick666+sort:time+-in:scraps
> is pretty cool...what is an aurora borealis anyways?





technically it the the emission of light waves when solar particles burn up in our atmosphere


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Working on a quick peice that I should be done once I get back from school.


----------



## Roy Rogers

*lost in space*

This features a photo of the moon through a telescope, a shot of the cemetary at the San Francisco Presidio, a shot of mono lake in the High Sierras, and a star shot through a high power telescope. I used Corel Photopaint since I like the masking feature better than photoshop. I own photoshop and use it for layering artworks.


----------



## Blue

Roy Rogers said:


> This features a photo of the moon through a telescope, a shot of the cemetary at the San Francisco Presidio, a shot of mono lake in the High Sierras, and a star shot through a high power telescope. I used Corel Photopaint since I like the masking feature better than photoshop. I own photoshop and use it for layering artworks.



It looks pretty cool. You might consider cropping the image where the black voids are (left and right bottom). Consider also using the clone tool where you see the lines in the sky from attaching the image, Also there is a black void right side of the moon that you can use the clone tool to repair. It looks pretty cool and keep up the good work.


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

I was bored, and threw this together. Nothing great.
Behold, Yulia Volkova. <3


----------



## Blue

Hyper_Kagome said:


> I was bored, and threw this together. Nothing great.
> Behold, Yulia Volkova. <3


 
That is some good stuff there. Keep it up.


----------



## Impr3ssiv3

Hyper_Kagome said:


> I was bored, and threw this together. Nothing great.
> Behold, Yulia Volkova. <3





yeah


the blending isnt that great

but hell u threw it together


got a crush i see


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

The blue background stuff was annoying me, so I just stopped before I did something to ruin it. I might fiddle with it later, but I'm working on an Elena Katina one now.

And hells, if you could call those two crushes, then hellz ya, I do.
=o
Almost ever fan of theirs has an undying crush.

Just some other things I did when I was bored.
This one has a typo that I need to go back and fix, Should be "tebya" from what I was told.
If wanted, I can post the pictures used for that one to see the differences?





And another t.A.T.u.


----------



## Impr3ssiv3

are these suppose to be sigs


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

I dunno, just, random things I made, Sigs or not. I was just having fun.

HAHA. I found something I made at school last year with Macromedia Fireworks:





It was put together pretty quickly.


----------



## Archangel

when i see all these pic's.. i feel really unartistic..     at least with photoshop...   somehow it all ends up like its made in paint


----------



## circledancer

Great stuff, here are a few of my pics that were made with a free program called the GIMP, I am still learning, I put them on a google page which is also free. Click on any image to see it full size
http://circleof2.googlepages.com/home


----------



## circledancer

Here is one of the latest ones, I have not put it on my page yet.


----------



## Nini

circledancer said:


> Great stuff, here are a few of my pics that were made with a free program called the GIMP, I am still learning, I put them on a google page which is also free. Click on any image to see it full size
> http://circleof2.googlepages.com/home



nice

i  suck at photoshop, everything i make is nothing special looking


----------



## DCIScouts

Wow, I think that's the best I've seen so far!


----------



## circledancer

DCIScouts said:


> Wow, I think that's the best I've seen so far!



Thanks, I love the program but need to take the time to learn how to use it fully. I have never tried Photoshop, I have heard that it is a bit less complicated. I might have to shell out the money for it.


----------



## Kornowski

Here's some animals I threw together...









And another random thing, That I don't think really worked...





What do you think?


----------



## computerhakk

^
Very odd, but they work quite well. The eagle looks a little big, but hey, it looks great.

Your car chop is nice also.


----------



## Kornowski

Yeah, they aren't exactly something you'd see everyday...

Thanks : ¬D


----------



## Serenade_Me

circledancer said:


> Here is one of the latest ones, I have not put it on my page yet.



WOW, that's really amazing


----------



## Impr3ssiv3

heres my latest piece that im working on


----------



## Kornowski

Thats awesome, I like the absrtact idea... I looks like its painted too, good job!


Heres one I made recently...





What do you think?


----------



## Impr3ssiv3

Kornowski said:


> Thats awesome, I like the absrtact idea... I looks like its painted too, good job!
> 
> 
> Heres one I made recently...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think?




ty


its all been done by gradients, pen tool, and filters


----------



## deankenny

heres one i did ages ago of postman pats van, im not sure if u yanks know who postman pat is lol but anyway u can see the before and after


----------



## Bl00dFox

Postman Pat... Postman Pat... Postman Pat and his black-and-white cat!


----------



## deankenny

Bl00dFox said:


> Postman Pat... Postman Pat... Postman Pat and his black-and-white cat!



YOU GOT IT!!!!!!


----------



## Bl00dFox

I used to watch it every day with my mum


----------



## deankenny

Bl00dFox said:


> I used to watch it every day with my mum



i didnt


----------



## Bl00dFox

Then how do you know about Postman Pat... Postman Pat... Postman Pat and his black-and-white cat?


----------



## Bobo

I love looking at what people with skill can do


----------



## deankenny

Bl00dFox said:


> Then how do you know about Postman Pat... Postman Pat... Postman Pat and his black-and-white cat?



well obviously because he used to deliver my mail before he retired


----------



## Bl00dFox

Aint I a beaut?

Yes, that was 2 years ago, and yes, that Is a spray can that Im holding


----------



## deankenny

Bl00dFox said:


> Aint I a beaut?



wayyyyhayyyyy its postman pat himself


----------



## Bl00dFox

Heres another:






Sav is my nickname


----------



## g4m3rof1337

lol, thought it was a redbull can, coulda played it off. lol
 i wear pajammies to. 
 plaid pants green sleeve shirt.


----------



## Bl00dFox

g4m3rof1337 said:


> lol, thought it was a redbull can, coulda played it off. lol
> i wear pajammies to.
> plaid pants green sleeve shirt.



post a pic!


----------



## MatrixEVO

Here is some stuff I have done in Photoshop. I have LOTS more, I just don't know exactly where it all is, but I will try to find them (and there are some really cool ones).


----------



## Bl00dFox

I like the eagle and the fire


----------



## MatrixEVO

Bl00dFox said:


> I like the eagle and the fire



Thanks. I am proud to be an American so that's what gave me the enthusiasm to make the pic with the eagle and flag.


----------



## Bl00dFox

I liked it a lot: so ill give some advice:

The eagle is too bright.
The render has a sort of a blue stroke
the render doesnt really "blend" in - use layer mask.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

id love to photoshop, yet. paints not working well. 
 lol


----------



## Bl00dFox

Get it, grab a few tutorials and go!

Thats how I learnt...


----------



## ian

Bl00dFox said:


> Aint I a beaut?
> 
> Yes, that was 2 years ago, and yes, that Is a spray can that Im holding


that light sabre effect is soo cool.


----------



## Warriorhazzard

Serenade_Me said:


> please, hold the applause.
> 
> /sarcasm



I love that one 


After seeing all these wonderful stuff, I officially feel even worst about my photoshopping skills


----------



## MatrixEVO

Warriorhazzard said:


> After seeing all these wonderful stuff, I officially feel even worst about my photoshopping skills



Just work at your skills. Experience really helps to build them.


----------



## Warriorhazzard

MatrixEVO said:


> Just work at your skills. Experience really helps to build them.



I have had PS CS2 for about 3 months. Working on it about 2 times per week. And the only thing I have done that I like and it is still the most noobiest and easiest thing to do is .





No the blue is not made by me. Only the letters


----------



## MatrixEVO

Try some of the tutorials from this website, they will help to make you more knowledgeable in Photoshop so you can be more creative.

LINK: GOOD-TURORIALS


----------



## Bl00dFox

Warriorhazzard said:


> I love that one
> 
> 
> After seeing all these wonderful stuff, I officially feel even worst about my photoshopping skills



That post from serenade is not photoshop, its paint...




ian said:


> that light sabre effect is soo cool.



Why thanks!


----------



## Kornowski

Here's what I do in college


----------



## Warriorhazzard

MatrixEVO said:


> Try some of the tutorials from this website, they will help to make you more knowledgeable in Photoshop so you can be more creative.
> 
> LINK: GOOD-TURORIALS



Ill definetly try it. Thanks for link



Bl00dFox said:


> That post from serenade is not photoshop, its paint...




I know.  Im not THAT stupid.


----------



## Bl00dFox

Warriorhazzard said:


> I love that one
> 
> 
> After seeing all these wonderful stuff, I officially feel even worst about my photoshopping skills



Why would you feel bad about your *photoshopping* skills after looking at *paint* work???


----------



## Warriorhazzard

Bl00dFox said:


> Why would you feel bad about your *photoshopping* skills after looking at *paint* work???



  Come on now. I was talking about the actual *PHOTOSHOP* Thats why I put a bunch of spaces there.


----------



## Bl00dFox

Warriorhazzard said:


> Come on now. I was talking about the actual *PHOTOSHOP* Thats why I put a bunch of spaces there.



OK cool


----------



## computerhakk

Which image editing program do you guys think made this piece of art?


----------



## Kornowski

Microsoft Paint?


----------



## Shady

yes i've seen this video
it's amazing
really amazing


----------



## computerhakk

^
Haha, man you guys are just too smart.
Here's the link to the video if you guys are curious.
Paint Drawing - ebaumsworld.com


----------



## Kornowski

computerhakk said:


> ^
> Haha, man you guys are just too smart.
> Here's the link to the video if you guys are curious.
> Paint Drawing - ebaumsworld.com



Lol, Wow that was amazing!

You'd have to have a graphic tablet for that! 

When I said paint, it was a pure guess... Woo


----------



## Shadowhunter

Lol, I got PWNED


----------



## Serenade_Me

Bl00dFox said:


> Why would you feel bad about your *photoshopping* skills after looking at *paint* work???



Bl00dFox is clearly jealous of my art skills


----------



## Bl00dFox

Serenade_Me said:


> Bl00dFox is clearly jealous of my art skills



Yes I am!!! I could devote my life to photoshop and all its advanced filteres, etcf and id never be able to produce that image on paint like you just did


----------



## Serenade_Me

Hahahahaha 

_____________________

the Mr. Sticky trilogy continues.....
(done with photoshop  )






could it be a future *Mrs*. Sticky?!?!
=O ...stay tuned


----------



## Warriorhazzard

Serenade_Me said:


> Hahahahaha
> 
> _____________________
> 
> the Mr. Sticky trilogy continues.....
> (done with photoshop  )
> 
> 
> could it be a future *Mrs*. Sticky?!?!
> =O ...stay tuned



LOL

How can I edit .gif  FILEs???? In photoshop that is.


----------



## Impr3ssiv3

Warriorhazzard said:


> LOL
> 
> How can I edit .gif  FILEs???? In photoshop that is.





just open them up in photoshop and if the background is locked then duplicated the layer and delete the locked one


----------



## AudiPlayer

I worked with Dreamworks for a number of years, care if I send some work I did on this?


----------



## DCIScouts

Post away!  This thread is just meant to show off some cool art you can do with computer software...


----------



## Bl00dFox

Warriorhazzard said:


> LOL
> 
> How can I edit .gif  FILEs???? In photoshop that is.



Imageready is the best for .gifs (you can also make them move!)


----------



## Irishwhistle

How's this? 






It's the easy MS way of doing things. One button!  


~Jordan


----------



## Irishwhistle

Apple's next product: The iFan






What do you think?


~Jordan


----------



## 4NGU$

lmao thats some nice work and some nice ideas you got there


----------



## Irishwhistle

4NGU$ said:


> lmao thats some nice work and some nice ideas you got there



Thanks!


----------



## Notatechie

*My pic*

I'm fairly new to photoshop, but hoping to get better.
I'm also an avid photographer, also not good but I try.
I took and photoshopped this pic. Not that great but I like it 
(btw thats my watermark I didn't take it from someone lol)
Let me know what you think por favor! I welcome constructive criticism


----------



## spanky




----------



## Notatechie

theresthatguy said:


>



thats pretty cool, how'd you do that?


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

=]


----------



## spanky

Notatechie said:


> thats pretty cool, how'd you do that?



Original picture only had girl sitting in the shower. I added the blood. Then decided to add the hand. I have another version of this too.






Here's another simple photochop.


----------



## Notatechie

theresthatguy said:


> Original picture only had girl sitting in the shower. I added the blood. Then decided to add the hand. I have another version of this too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's another simple photochop.



the blood you say? thats pretty good
I like the other one too, come up with the phrase yourself?


----------



## spanky

Notatechie said:


> the blood you say? thats pretty good
> I like the other one too, come up with the phrase yourself?



Of course.


----------



## Jabes

JordanII said:


> Apple's next product: The iFan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> 
> ~Jordan



What is that gona b $1,000

LOL


----------



## Notatechie

theresthatguy said:


> Of course.



Even better 
(if possible) lol


----------



## spanky

Notatechie said:


> Even better
> (if possible) lol



I searched the net quite a bit to find that font too. I wanted to perfect font. Anyway, I'll post some other photochops later.


----------



## patrickv

here a stoopid one i made quickly in 3 minutes
original




after


----------



## alexandergre

Funny. 

(lol , you forgot to change the reflection dude.)


----------



## patrickv

alexandergre said:


> Funny.
> 
> (lol , you forgot to change the reflection dude.)



yeah i totally forgot , that would be easy to do, besides i was working on a aptop with a tracker, that little round thingy so i couldn't draw accurate eyes and mouth...lol
have to get a mouse


----------



## TFT

Here's a quickie, everbody say aaahhhhhh


----------



## Ben

theresthatguy said:


>



Hehehe. Isn't that Kristen Kreuk?


----------



## alexandergre

LOL. That was a good post Halian.

Anyway, here is mine. Ive done it tonight after less then one hour(maybe). Dont know how much time I do spend when im working with aftereffects, illustrator and photoshop.

Before: 





 I took this pic with my webcam 2 years ago when I hadnt a photocamera. Now I am armed with Canon EOS350D.

After:


----------



## Notatechie

alexandergre said:


> LOL. That was a good post Halian.
> 
> Anyway, here is mine. Ive done it tonight after less then one hour(maybe). Dont know how much time I do spend when im working with aftereffects, illustrator and photoshop.
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took this pic with my webcam 2 years ago when I hadnt a photocamera. Now I am armed with Canon EOS350D.
> 
> After:




That is pretty Darn Cool awesome
how in the world did you do that?


----------



## patrickv

what a weird picture !!


----------



## SubDude199

nothing to special.. it was easy but im just learning..


----------



## patrickv

hahaha, what, the car has hydraulics..what the hell ?


----------



## SubDude199

lol, well the reason I did it is because I did have air bags on my car (like hydrolics but uses air) for about a year but they rode like crap and leaked. I never had a good pictute of it laying frame. so I decided to photoshop a picture, it actually looks very close to how it was with the air bags when it was lowered.. the muffler was not hanging like that, that happened from being so low to the ground hitting stuff, I like to drive as low to the grouns as posable, lol.. it went way up when I hit the switch to fill the bags, I had 3 compressors and an 11 gallon tank, with a 10 switrch panel just like hydrolics.

the last pic is just a before and after in a gif.. lol.. I did edit stuff by the windows to make it look like the car was going up and down not the top of the picture.. its not perfect but good enuff.. lol


----------



## Irishwhistle

Alex Lifeson in concert................. with Guitar Hero. 

Sources: 








What do you think?


~Jordan


----------



## Ben

JordanII said:


> Alex Lifeson in concert................. with Guitar Hero.
> 
> Sources:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> 
> ~Jordan



LOL. It's pretty good. But the lighting is off a bit. I still like it though, since I'm a guitar hero player 

EDIT:
Try this one, its a new controller they're using for a new game called "Rock Band" Similar to guitar hero...


----------



## Irishwhistle

Halian said:


> LOL. It's pretty good. But the lighting is off a bit. I still like it though, since I'm a guitar hero player
> 
> EDIT:
> Try this one, its a new controller they're using for a new game called "Rock Band" Similar to guitar hero...



Yeah, I noticed that. As far as Guitar Hero goes: I've never touched the thing. I just thought it might look kinda funny. 


~Jordan


----------



## 4NGU$




----------



## Ben

4NGU$ said:


>



Second and third ones are favorites. Got any in a bigger res?


----------



## monoman

I really like the fist one: How did you get that smoke/plasma effect? 


4NGU$ said:


>


----------



## 4NGU$

i have a program that you use to make fractal patterns then i exported that to photoshop and added the text and make it a bit more vibrant  its a grate way to make backgrounds for your desktop 

Edit: dont know how to get high res uploads on to the net  photo bucket only gives me them at that size


----------



## Irishwhistle

4NGU$ said:


> i have a program that you use to make fractal patterns then i exported that to photoshop and added the text and make it a bit more vibrant  its a grate way to make backgrounds for your desktop
> 
> Edit: dont know how to get high res uploads on to the net  photo bucket only gives me them at that size




Photobucket has a max size of 1024 x 768. If you use png's or another highly compressed format you can change the maximum size to 1 MB. Just go to your Photobucket page and right above the top input box you will see some grey text that says:   max image size: 1024 x 768 (options). Just click "options" and just click the radio button next to the text "1 Megabyte File Size". Then click save. Hope that helps. 


~Jordan


----------



## 4NGU$

Cheers jordan  
i will have a go at that later


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

I'd like to say... this was my FIRST try ever at home when I got Macromedia and Adobe, early last year:





This was this year for something at school:





Get it? It's on a rice paper school, being rolled out.


----------



## patrickv

i made this one in a hurry
here's the original (thats my niece)




after


----------



## TFT

Ha, ha 

and is she still speaking to you after that


----------



## patrickv

TFT said:


> Ha, ha
> 
> and is she still speaking to you after that



lol, yeah i showed it to her this morning, and she was laughing her head off


----------



## Irishwhistle

I fixed the lighting on my Guitar Hero photo manipulation. 







Does anyone know what band that is?




~Jordan


----------



## patrickv

nice JordanII
here is a weird one, i picked up a sword off google


----------



## alexandergre

patrickv said:


> i made this one in a hurry
> here's the original (thats my niece)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after


OMG; LOL!!! 


JordanII said:


> I fixed the lighting on my Guitar Hero photo manipulation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know what band that is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Jordan


Nice job jordan. Try a lil bit of a Dark (black) Inner Glow for the white guitar. I can see some pixels on the edges. inner glow will remove them.


----------



## 4NGU$

just messing about on ps took a few mins for them all


----------



## Kornowski

It's a signature image I made for Nevakonaza, what do you think?


----------



## 4NGU$

nice stuff there Danny 

how did you get the mouse in there the don't show up on print screens ???


----------



## Kornowski

Thanks Chris, just found the mouse on the internet, and edited it in


----------



## DrCuddles

Here is a collection of things i have done  (Some old stuff here):

Unreal Tournament Pic- For this one i played the Trailer for Unreal Tournament 3 and took a screenie of parts i liked lol:
Before:





After:





Danny's Request- Something i did a very long time ago for my mate Danny, i think this si the first time i ever used the rubber stamp tool lol, he wanted a pic with just him and his friend in it because im not sure if he liked the other one lol
Before:




After:





Microsoft- My dad became a microsoft Partner a while back and i was a bit annoyed at MS at the time (as we all get sometimes ) and got his little email signature icon thing and fiddled with it 





Red Hair!!!- My mate reg has seriously bad ginger hair, i have nothing against gingers, its just he dosent give them a very good name, so i made this a while back (a long while ), its 2 print screens of his myspace page stiched together and i changed the writing on it 





Flares: I wanted to make something demonic and decided it was time to try flares, and heres what happened





Was jsut messing around in Photoshop and got this, so i added the text and was very chuffed with myself


----------



## DrCuddles

Kornowski said:


> It's a signature image I made for Nevakonaza, what do you think?



Ha, I had to try it and put my mouse over the one in your pic and it was the same size , made the image look cool because the mouse was out of its limits, nice job there danny, had to admit i didnt know what the hell you had made until i properly read what was in the recently used programs list lol.


----------



## bass76

I didn't use PS for this, but it shows how a simple effect can do so much.


----------



## Ben

DrCuddles said:


> Danny's Request- Something i did a very long time ago for my mate Danny, i think this si the first time i ever used the rubber stamp tool lol, he wanted a pic with just him and his friend in it because im not sure if he liked the other one lol
> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:




Thats a great photoshop job. Need to try that sometime


----------



## The_Beast

DrCuddles said:


> Danny's Request- Something i did a very long time ago for my mate Danny, i think this si the first time i ever used the rubber stamp tool lol, he wanted a pic with just him and his friend in it because im not sure if he liked the other one lol
> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:


 
good job, It's not hard it just takes a long time


----------



## patrickv

here's my fantastic Dog


----------



## DrCuddles

Halian said:


> Thats a great photoshop job. Need to try that sometime



Its easy, you've just got to be patient and very precise to get it looking just right 



The_Beast said:


> good job, It's not hard it just takes a long time



Thanks! You are of course right, if you look at the girl's arm in the edited picture you can see where it is slightly faded, sloppy work as it was like my first try with the rubber stamp tool


----------



## 4NGU$

*ladies and gentlemen Prepair to hold your COLOUR  *





some pendulum inspired art


----------



## DrCuddles

Radial Blur with maybe glass or ocean ripple to get it wavy and Glowing edges 
I think you used them, did you use any more?


----------



## salman

This is the first time I've properly used photoshop, I did it at a college induction day lesson for photography: 





Not the best I know, but i've gotta start some where


----------



## 4NGU$

DrCuddles said:


> Radial Blur with maybe glass or ocean ripple to get it wavy and Glowing edges
> I think you used them, did you use any more?



that and a bit more i cant remember lol 
err some layer masking  a bit of gaussion blur and some other stuff too
Edit : i don't think it was ocean ripple i used but then i was tired and i dont remember


----------



## tidyboy21

Created in Photoshop from scratch.

http://i195.photobucket.com/albums/z198/tidyboy21/3.jpg
http://i195.photobucket.com/albums/z198/tidyboy21/2.jpg
http://i195.photobucket.com/albums/z198/tidyboy21/1.jpg


----------



## tidyboy21

My car modded in Photoshop.

http://i195.photobucket.com/albums/z198/tidyboy21/MyCarModdedinPS.jpg


----------



## Kornowski

> Created in Photoshop from scratch.
> 
> http://i195.photobucket.com/albums/z198/tidyboy21/3.jpg
> http://i195.photobucket.com/albums/z198/tidyboy21/2.jpg
> http://i195.photobucket.com/albums/z198/tidyboy21/1.jpg



They're awesone, nicely done dude!


----------



## DrCuddles

Wow, they are quite amazing, from scratch you say!
I applaud you my friend and your skillz


----------



## 4NGU$

indeed sir you hav the skillz to pay da billz

even with the rising cost of fossil fuels


----------



## Ben

DrCuddles said:


> Wow, they are quite amazing, from scratch you say!
> I applaud you my friend and your skillz



Actually, the alienware wallpaper, I have that already, Got it a few years back, so that is in fact, not from scratch.


----------



## patrickv

Halian said:


> Actually, the alienware wallpaper, I have that already, Got it a few years back, so that is in fact, not from scratch.



yeah halians right there was something fishy about those pictures !!


----------



## Ben

patrickv said:


> yeah halians right there was something fishy about those pictures !!



I believe I've also seen the second one before


----------



## tidyboy21

I assure you that they were all made from scratch, you have probably seen them here, Link. They are available to download as wallpapers. You don't really think that I would upload stuff that isn't mine to a site that thousands of people visit every day do you? The 'Alienware' wallpaper (as you call it) was based on the original wallpaper but I had to create it all from scratch so I could call it mine. Cheers for all the positive comments.


----------



## bass76

Simple edit, but effective.


----------



## Ben

tidyboy21 said:


> I assure you that they were all made from scratch, you have probably seen them here, Link. They are available to download as wallpapers. You don't really think that I would upload stuff that isn't mine to a site that thousands of people visit every day do you? The 'Alienware' wallpaper (as you call it) was based on the original wallpaper but I had to create it all from scratch so I could call it mine. Cheers for all the positive comments.



Right then, ok. I found it from somewhere else, but I believe you, sorry about the misunderstanding 

Nicely done.

And Bass! I like yours a lot!


----------



## tidyboy21

Halian said:


> sorry about the misunderstanding
> 
> Nicely done.



No worries, and thanks.


----------



## Kabu

Here's a shot I took down on Rodeo Drive while in the car... 








Here it is after I got rid of all the crap...


----------



## Ben

Wow. Nice!  I can tell some of the pillars on the building were photoshopped, but you did a pretty bang up job


----------



## Kabu

Thanks Halian 

I didn't have anything to work with on the pillars.  The other pillars were the wrong color.


----------



## Kabu

bass76 said:


> Simple edit, but effective.



I LOVE this photo, the color/B&W says so much!


----------



## patrickv

A ghost i made in the fields, that was a wallpaper i foun on the net just added a guy in it


----------



## g4m3rof1337

tidyboy21 said:


> I assure you that they were all made from scratch, you have probably seen them here, Link. They are available to download as wallpapers. You don't really think that I would upload stuff that isn't mine to a site that thousands of people visit every day do you? The 'Alienware' wallpaper (as you call it) was based on the original wallpaper but I had to create it all from scratch so I could call it mine. Cheers for all the positive comments.



The second one has a tag on the bottom right... 

Doubt its you.




tidyboy21 said:


> . You don't really think that I would upload stuff that isn't mine to a site that thousands of people visit every day do you? The 'Alienware' wallpaper (as you call it)



First of all. Yes. I do think you would do that. To make it seem you actually made them.
Second of all. Your saying you don't know what Alienware is? Yet, you said it how someone lying would say it.

I am not sure, but other people can answer this, you can get in trouble for copyrighting.


----------



## patrickv

Original




after


----------



## Ben

Thats a pretty darn good photo shopping job PV. My only complaints is there's too much of a pattern in the dirt where she was sitting, and the dock lighting seems to be off...

But if I didn't know that there was an original I probably wouldn't think anything of it! So great job!


----------



## 4NGU$

just changed the back ground to b/w


----------



## patrickv

Halian said:


> My only complaints is there's too much of a pattern in the dirt where she was sitting, and the dock lighting seems to be off...



yeah everybody tells me that i need to fix it


----------



## Kabu

patrickv said:


> yeah everybody tells me that i need to fix it



I don't think anyone would notice if they didn't know it was PhotoShopped


----------



## tidyboy21

Got really bored this afternoon so thought I would knock something up it photoshop, anyone who likes ati stuff, check it out: http://i195.photobucket.com/albums/z198/tidyboy21/atimetalcopy.jpg


----------



## patrickv

tidyboy21 said:


> Got really bored this afternoon so thought I would knock something up it photoshop, anyone who likes ati stuff, check it out: http://i195.photobucket.com/albums/z198/tidyboy21/atimetalcopy.jpg



that looks like a belt...lol


----------



## TEKKA

tidyboy21 said:


> Got really bored this afternoon so thought I would knock something up it photoshop, anyone who likes ati stuff, check it out: http://i195.photobucket.com/albums/z198/tidyboy21/atimetalcopy.jpg



Thats good. Gd wrk.


----------



## patrickv

hey Halian check this, *ihouse*


----------



## fatdragon

hahahahah


----------



## tidyboy21

Before
After


----------



## Ben

tidyboy21 said:


> Before
> After





Thats awesome...


----------



## tidyboy21

Halian said:


> Thats awesome...



Cheers Halian, took quite a while to do.


----------



## epidemik

tidyboy21 said:


> Before
> After



oo very nice. 
Except you took the best part out of the car...jk jk...but really, I was sad to see them missing from the next pic 

But amazing job.

EDIT: Oo, didnt realize you got rid of stripe too. Wow, youre good. How long did it take you?


----------



## patrickv

epidemik said:


> oo very nice.
> Except you took the best part out of the car...jk jk...but really, I was sad to see them missing from the next pic
> 
> But amazing job.
> 
> EDIT: Oo, didnt realize you got rid of stripe too. Wow, youre good. How long did it take you?



with precision with the clone tool thats less than 10 minutes, but then again i aint the one to answer it


----------



## tidyboy21

Took a little longer than 10 minutes, the trick is when using the clone tool is to use the largest soft brush you can get away with to avoid repeating patterns, well that always works for me anyway. Thanks for the comments.


----------



## Darman

I'm putting this on the bottom of a longboard that I'm currently making:


----------



## INTELCRAZY

A 10 minute PhotoCHOP of ATI's ruby.... Horrible quality...


----------



## g4m3rof1337

I got bored...
Barely took any time at all.


----------



## patrickv

hahaha, hey G4m3rof1337, that guy need to drive faster or that thing would eat him alive..lol


----------



## diduknowthat




----------



## Ben

Nice photoshop job diduknowthat. Second one is pretty good! the flower necklace looks great imo!


----------



## TFT

Before





After


----------



## ThatGuy16

Before:




The After:





Simple...


----------



## brian

lol. that is great. although i dont hate intel but still great


----------



## ThatGuy16

brianmay27 said:


> lol. that is great. although i dont hate intel but still great



lol, i don't hate Intel... i just have AMD


----------



## brian

me too


----------



## p5n32

LOL i wish i knew how to use photoshop so bad LOL! :|


----------



## TEKKA

Good job TFT...


----------



## p5n32

and TFT awww wish i was as good as you on photoshop LOL


----------



## TFT

aawwww, you make me blush  but I'm not that good I'm still blindly making my way around it but I absolutely love tinkering with photo's.

Thanks for the comments


----------



## Kornowski

Just some random stuff


----------



## 4NGU$

damn danny that stuffs old 

and in the last one there a chunk of yo ur head missing  

its good stuff tho mate


----------



## Kornowski

I know, I haven't done any more recentyl, so...

Thanks


----------



## TEKKA

Good stuff there kornowski, i really like the second 1.


----------



## Kornowski

Thanka man!


----------



## p5n32

Hello does anyone have anything to help me in photoshop i just got it and have no clue how to use it lol please help !


----------



## 4NGU$

www.good-tutorials.com


----------



## Ben

Kornowski said:


> I know, I haven't done any more recentyl, so...
> 
> Thanks



That _is_ old  Haven't you posted that in here before?  And how did you do the last one anyways? Tripod, take 4 pictures of you in different places and then layer them?


----------



## Kornowski

I have, I've posted them before... 



> Tripod, take 4 pictures of you in different places and then layer them?



That's exactly what I did


----------



## TFT

Four Kornowski's  Can Liverpool handle that


----------



## Kornowski

lol, I don't think they can to be honest


----------



## 4NGU$

i know i cant


----------



## Kornowski

4NGU$ said:


> i know i cant



Hey, Watch it you!


----------



## p5n32

thanx


----------



## p5n32

man photoshop so hard!!!!!!!!!!!i really need help


----------



## tomb08uk

p5n32 said:


> man photoshop so hard!!!!!!!!!!!i really need help



Read basic tutorials, understand basic features such as layers, opacity. Too be honest one you understand the layers, start applying mutliple images and then alter the opacity, and then just tweak.. Best way I started learning, and im far from being a Pro.

And theirs only one way your learn is by trying, no by posting saying you need help.


----------



## ThatGuy16

Before




After


----------



## tidyboy21

http://i195.photobucket.com/albums/z198/tidyboy21/richterminator.jpg


----------



## Kornowski

My first go at doing some vector imaging in Fireworks  Think it looks Ok


----------



## 4NGU$

it from scratch like ? 

the clouds and the sun rays or you still just playing ? 

good so far and
you'll get there


----------



## Kornowski

The guy and the birds are the only things I borrowed off the internet
They were picturs that I colour filled and then applied a bit of an emboss to the man 

I made the hill, sun rays and the the clouds are from a photograph of mine


----------



## Mr Jeb™

random desktop thing i made 

http://img247.imageshack.us/img247/1149/desktopdesign2ka2.jpg


----------



## Ben

Mr Jeb™ said:


> random desktop thing i made
> 
> http://img247.imageshack.us/img247/1149/desktopdesign2ka2.jpg



Ooh. My next wallpaper  Very nice work.


----------



## spanky

Yeah, I know it sucks. I did it really fast.


----------



## patrickv

added a little touch to my wallpaper


----------



## Kornowski

> random desktop thing i made
> 
> http://img247.imageshack.us/img247/1...design2ka2.jpg



Excellent, That's amazing! 

theresthatguy, Didn't you know I was a break-dancing legend


----------



## spanky

Kornowski said:


> Excellent, That's amazing!
> 
> theresthatguy, Didn't you know I was a break-dancing legend



You're a true b-boy.


----------



## Kornowski

I'm "down" with it


----------



## Mr Jeb™

thanky very much =D


----------



## bumblebee_tuna

I created this as a logo for a school project.  It was suppose to be a logo for a company called Cataract Orange.


----------



## Kornowski

That's very good! I love the colours in it! Great job!


----------



## Yo-Yo

Just some stuff, lost the hi res pics on a hard drive that died.  All I have are these off myspace.


----------



## diduknowthat

Just made that in photoshop class last week


----------



## INTELCRAZY

I call this Intel in a drop of water


----------



## ThatGuy16

Yeah, because intel is going to drown 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Looks good


----------



## INTELCRAZY

ThatGuy16 said:


> Yeah, because intel is going to drown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good



Yeah sure, in what AMD's reproduced crap in a black box?  Or their BS'd Barcelona benchmarks.....


----------



## ThatGuy16

lol, AMD's have no reason to be OC'd 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




lmao


----------



## INTELCRAZY

ThatGuy16 said:


> lol, AMD's have no reason to be OC'd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lmao



And that's an excuse as to make up for their lousy OC'ing performance compared to Intel now....


----------



## ThatGuy16

INTELCRAZY said:


> And that's an excuse as to make up for their lousy OC'ing performance compared to Intel now....



, i got up to 3.5  lol.... ok ok 3.48


----------



## INTELCRAZY

Yes, it's meant to look sloppy....


----------



## patrickv

banners anyone ?


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

It's simple and plain, but I got bored.

She's such a sleepy looking person. xd
Before:






After:


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Well after binging on my Legacy of Kain: Defiance game for my XBox I went and made a type of banner.






I added the text and touched up the background a little as well as moved some things over and extended the arm so it didn't end abruptly after I had moved it over and cut another part out.


----------



## 4NGU$

thought i would try my hand at vector while i was bored 

all images used are mine apart from the sun which is a PS shape


----------



## Ben

thats sweet. Kind of weird with the sun, but its cool. got a bigger res?


----------



## patrickv

here's something i made for my niece she really likes the picture


----------



## patrickv

having another go with them shapes


----------



## brian

hey, just a question... i did not want to start a new thread so i thought i would post in here. how do you remove all but one color? so like make everything black and white but for this one thing that is color. how do you do that?


----------



## patrickv

brianmay27 said:


> hey, just a question... i did not want to start a new thread so i thought i would post in here. how do you remove all but one color? so like make everything black and white but for this one thing that is color. how do you do that?



you have to select the thing you want to differentiate from others with the lasso tool then right-click it and "select inverse"


----------



## Kornowski

Wow, I've started a Vector craze, COPY, COPY!


----------



## patrickv

Kornowski said:


> Wow, I've started a Vector craze, COPY, COPY!



very true i can't stop drawing now, im addict


----------



## 4NGU$

Kornowski said:


> Wow, I've started a Vector craze, COPY, COPY!



you think you sooo cool 

its coz your are 


i will post bigger res when i have finished playing with it


----------



## Kornowski

lol, I am cool aren't I, I'm going to do another Vector one now


----------



## 4NGU$

just a few variations of the original what do you think ?

*1*




*2*




*3*




*4*


----------



## Ben

Love those Angus! The third isn't that good, kind of cheesy. Do you have the others in a bigger res?


----------



## 4NGU$

theres one higher res


----------



## Kornowski

> Love those Angus! The third isn't that good, kind of cheesy. Do you have the others in a bigger res?



Huh, so you like his but don't like mine, Hmph! *has hissy flip*


----------



## 4NGU$

^^ tis cool haven't i seen it before 

mine are diffent anyways the incorporate more of photography when yours are ace desing that i cant do  


do you use your grafix tab from them at all ?

ps. how useless in andy ?


----------



## Kornowski

> ^^ tis cool haven't i seen it before
> 
> mine are diffent anyways the incorporate more of photography when yours are ace desing that i cant do



lol, Yeah, you have 

Yeah, but they look great! Give it some practice! 



> do you use your grafix tab from them at all ?



Nope, Guess I should give it a go...



> ps. how useless in andy ?


Very!


----------



## Ben

Kornowski said:


> Huh, so you like his but don't like mine, Hmph! *has hissy flip*



hissy flip? Don't you mean hissy fit? Ok, ok. We won't get into that again    

I thought I said something about yours! I'm sure I did! 

Anyways. um, nice work danny! You have that one in a bigger res?


----------



## Kornowski

> hissy flip? Don't you mean hissy fit? Ok, ok. We won't get into that again



Yeah, I did actually  Oh, and it's called a Plectrum! 



> I thought I said something about yours! I'm sure I did!
> 
> Anyways. um, nice work danny! You have that one in a bigger res?



You may of done, I was only messing around! 
I sure do!

http://img217.imageshack.us/img217/411/newvectorjs5.png

I want to see it as your wallpaper now though! 
http://www.computerforum.com/5484-post-your-desktop-up-468.html

Go, Now!


----------



## Ben

Kornowski said:


> Yeah, I did actually  Oh, and it's called a Plectrum!
> 
> 
> 
> You may of done, I was only messing around!
> I sure do!
> 
> http://img217.imageshack.us/img217/411/newvectorjs5.png
> 
> I want to see it as your wallpaper now though!
> http://www.computerforum.com/5484-post-your-desktop-up-468.html
> 
> Go, Now!



Yes oh great master. Go now, I shall! 

Your amazing wallpaper on *my* amazing desktop


----------



## INTELCRAZY

What Program are you guys using for vectors?


----------



## Kornowski

I'm using Macromedia Fireworks to make mine, I don't know about the other guys though.


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Kornowski said:


> I'm using Macromedia Fireworks to make mine, I don't know about the other guys though.



I was wondering where to find them on Macromedia. I knew at one point. Forgot, as always.


----------



## Kornowski

> I was wondering where to find them on Macromedia. I knew at one point. Forgot, as always.



Where to find what?


----------



## Irishwhistle

4NGU$ said:


> just a few variations of the original what do you think ?
> 
> *1*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *3*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *4*


 

Wow! How do you make your clouds? Thanks!


----------



## 4NGU$

this may be way out there right but what i did for the clouds 
wait for it ....................































i took a picture of clouds


----------



## terrytree

*data recovery wizard*

hey,guys,
   i used to get angry for lost  cherishable photos,but now i have a versatile software named Data Recovery Wizard,it's very useful,so i'd like to share with each other.it can recovery files you delete or accidently missed.you can download online ,availble from //www.easeus.com


----------



## dmw2692004

terrytree said:


> hey,guys,
> i used to get angry for lost  cherishable photos,but now i have a versatile software named Data Recovery Wizard,it's very useful,so i'd like to share with each other.it can recovery files you delete or accidently missed.you can download online ,availble from //www.easeus.com



lolspam.


----------



## 4NGU$

messing about in ps


----------



## Kornowski

Plenty of my work in here:

http://www.computerforum.com/98568-custom-avatars-9.html#post780526


----------



## 4NGU$

Kornowski said:


> Plenty of my work in here:
> 
> http://www.computerforum.com/98568-custom-avatars-9.html#post780526



show off  

its nice stuff danny well done *pats on the back*


----------



## Kornowski

lol, Thanks Chris!


----------



## Kornowski

Working on something new at the moment, I'll post it up later  

I hope you all like Vector


----------



## Kornowski

Because you're all so eager to see it  Here it is...




What do you think?


----------



## Ben

Kornowski said:


> Because you're all so eager to see it  Here it is...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think?



Holy capooty!!!!!!!   

I find that absolutely amazing!  Awesome job Dan!!! Man, I wouldn't even know where to start with that. 

Got a request though....Could you possibly remove the guy on the bike, and leave everything else, and then upload a higher res version? Thanks.

-Ben


----------



## Kornowski

lol, Thanks Ben! Started to use a bit of CS2, so...

Erm, No, I can't sorry, I was switching between Fireworks and Photoshop, so the guy on the bike was put in, in Fireworks and then that was saved as an image and put in PS to edit a little, Sorry.

I do agree, though, looking at it now, that it may look better withouth the bike, but I can't change.

Glad you like it though, I do have a higher res if you want it?


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

I wish I could do that stuff. =[


----------



## 4NGU$

Kornowski said:


> lol, Thanks Ben! Started to use a bit of CS2, so...
> 
> Erm, No, I can't sorry, I was switching between Fireworks and Photoshop, so the guy on the bike was put in, in Fireworks and then that was saved as an image and put in PS to edit a little, Sorry.
> 
> I do agree, though, looking at it now, that it may look better withouth the bike, but I can't change.
> 
> Glad you like it though, I do have a higher res if you want it?



you need to learn about layers and start saving psd's


----------



## Kornowski

> you need to learn about layers and start saving psd's



I do know about layers, lol, What do you think I am!?


----------



## 4NGU$

well you need to start saving your psd's then it was just the way you said 


> was saved as an image and put in PS to edit a little


i thought if you had of saved it as a psd with the layers separate you could just delete that layer and save as a jpg again


*wow wow!! post 999 that snook up on me *


----------



## Kornowski

> i thought if you had of saved it as a psd with the layers separate you could just delete that layer and save as a jpg again



Huh? 
I swap between PS and Fireworks, depending on what I want to do... Anyway, you like it?


----------



## Ben

Kornowski said:


> lol, Thanks Ben! Started to use a bit of CS2, so...
> 
> Erm, No, I can't sorry, I was switching between Fireworks and Photoshop, so the guy on the bike was put in, in Fireworks and then that was saved as an image and put in PS to edit a little, Sorry.
> 
> I do agree, though, looking at it now, that it may look better withouth the bike, but I can't change.
> 
> Glad you like it though, I do have a higher res if you want it?



Yeah, I would still love to have it!


----------



## Kornowski

Alright sure, you like it?
Here it is 

http://img409.imageshack.us/img409/3835/87833258ij1.jpg


----------



## 4NGU$

yeh i love it its great 

i cant for the life of me do those squiggly things at all 


but what im saying is if you put the image of the bike into the image as a layer and save it as a PSD or png shouldn't the bike still be an individual layer that you can move or delete as you please

*WOOT ! POST 1000 *


----------



## Kornowski

Yeah, I get what you mean, but in order to get it from Fireworks to Photoshop I saved it as a .jpeg

PS probably opens .png but I didn't think of it at the time...


----------



## Ben

Kornowski said:


> Yeah, I get what you mean, but in order to get it from Fireworks to Photoshop I saved it as a .jpeg
> 
> PS probably opens .png but I didn't think of it at the time...



Well...here it is


----------



## 4NGU$

well i just check it saves as png so i think i will open png  

try that next time  gives you more room for change in hinds sight 

and loook 


*Woot diamond member going to keep doing this till you commnet on it *


----------



## spanky

Uh you need to teach me how you do that Kornowski


----------



## Kornowski

Looks good man! I'm going to have to start charging!


----------



## 4NGU$

4NGU$ said:


> *Woot diamond member going to keep doing this till you commnet on it *



god dammit dont make me put it in my sig


----------



## Kornowski

> well i just check it saves as png so i think i will open png
> 
> try that next time  gives you more room for change in hinds sight
> 
> and loook
> 
> 
> Woot diamond member going to keep doing this till you commnet on it



Ah right, that's good, thanks for that Chris! 

Wow!  A dimond member, a man on a mission  Nah, well done dude!



> Uh you need to teach me how you do that Kornowski



lol, Simple, Practice! 

You want guitar lessons too, right?


----------



## 4NGU$

Kornowski said:


> You want guitar lessons too, right?



thought they were just for the chicks 

you tried those swirls with the grafix tablet yet ?


----------



## Kornowski

They are, but I'll make an exception! Aye, She actually learned three riffs, so 

I haven't, probably should though, Yeah!


----------



## spanky

Kornowski said:


> Ah right, that's good, thanks for that Chris!
> 
> Wow!  A dimond member, a man on a mission  Nah, well done dude!
> 
> 
> 
> lol, Simple, Practice!
> 
> You want guitar lessons too, right?



Correct but I believe the photoshop/fireworks lessons would be easier to accomplish. I wouldn't even know where to begin making a photo like that. I can only use photoshop to alter existing pictures not create and I've never used fireworks.


----------



## Kornowski

> Correct but I believe the photoshop/fireworks lessons would be easier to accomplish



I may be, really, though, in all honestly, there isn't anything I can really tell you or show you that'll make you good at it, all I can suggest is practice and experiment, if something comes into your head, do it, see how it looks, if you don't like it, move it, change the colour, you'll get it


----------



## spanky

Kornowski said:


> I may be, really, though, in all honestly, there isn't anything I can really tell you or show you that'll make you good at it, all I can suggest is practice and experiment, if something comes into your head, do it, see how it looks, if you don't like it, move it, change the colour, you'll get it



I can't practice something I have no idea how to do


----------



## Kornowski

lol, That's true...

Give Fireworks a go, it's a pretty 'user-friendly' interface, which allways helps! 
Basically, in Fireworks, click on the shape tool and hold down, and a drop down list appears with all the possible shapes, select the one you want...






You've got filters for altering things to do with the image, must have the image selected to do this (with the black arrow)





Also, if you go to 'Commands' on the top, you can fade images and stuff like that!

Hope it's some help


----------



## spanky

so you mostly create with fireworks then?


----------



## Kornowski

Well, I'll make the base of the image with Fireworks, like the green background and the faded lines, stuff like that, then in Photoshop I add all the detail and other things, if that makes sense...

But, Yeah, probably mainly Fireworks, that's what I did all these with:
http://www.computerforum.com/98568-custom-avatars.html


----------



## spanky

Kornowski said:


> Well, I'll make the base of the image with Fireworks, like the green background and the faded lines, stuff like that, then in Photoshop I add all the detail and other things, if that makes sense...



yeah, i'll have to give it a go once i can get photoshop working


----------



## Kornowski

Yeah, it's good when you get into the swing of it 
Off to bed for me now  1:20 AM *yawn*


----------



## Kornowski

Any ideas for a new theme, I could do?


----------



## Ben

Do something with mountains and trees and a lake. Something with blue


----------



## Jabes

I just made this 






wat do u think?


----------



## patrickv

Jabes said:


> I just made this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wat do u think?



am sorry dude, but that sucks bad  
can't put black text over dark backgrounds


----------



## Jabes

patrickv said:


> am sorry dude, but that sucks bad
> can't put black text over dark backgrounds



wat color then?


----------



## Kornowski

> Do something with mountains and trees and a lake. Something with blue



Hmm, sounds interesting, Vector?



> am sorry dude, but that sucks bad
> can't put black text over dark backgrounds


Nah, it doesn't suck, all I would change is the background, I'd lighten it a bit so it's easier to read the text.


----------



## Jabes

better?


----------



## Kornowski

Yeah, thats a lot better, another thing though, I'd change the font, it's a little hard to read...


----------



## Jabes

Kornowski said:


> Yeah, thats a lot better, another thing though, I'd change the font, it's a little hard to read...



any recomendations?


----------



## Kornowski

For the font?
I don't know really, any, Impact or something like that?


----------



## Jabes

all good?


----------



## Jabes

kornowski does it look good?


----------



## Kornowski

> kornowski does it look good?



Yeah, it looks a lot better, nice work!


----------



## Jabes

Kornowski said:


> Yeah, it looks a lot better, nice work!



thanks


----------



## TFT

Here's a sig I made in Photoshop, would appreciate comments, good or bad


----------



## Ben

I like it. Especially since I'm using that computer keyboard right now


----------



## Jabes

TFT said:


> Here's a sig I made in Photoshop, would appreciate comments, good or bad



looks pretty good


----------



## TFT

Thanks Halian, I don't use it myself but borrowed the pic off the web  I'm afraid I am spending more and more time in Photoshop, doing nothing really but trying out things and going "WoW that's good" when I get a good effect. Still a long way to go though.

Cheers Jabes, I think the fonts are a bit boring so might have to download some goodun's.


----------



## Kornowski

> Here's a sig I made in Photoshop, would appreciate comments, good or bad



That's really good, I like the colours, greens my favourite colour :

If you want to some good fonts, check this site out:
http://www.1001freefonts.com/


----------



## TFT

Thanks mate, the green was originally a blue sky with white streaky clouds and I inverted the colours, it just happened to come out green 

Thanks for the site, I will mosey on down for a look.


----------



## Kornowski

Oh Yeah, I can see the clouds now 
It's a good site


----------



## massahwahl

I didnt do this poster for a show we played (notice they spelled "ukulele" wrong) but I took it and made this with it for our website:


----------



## 4NGU$

^^ free transform(ctrl+t) then left click and select perspective or skew to make it go on the same angle as the wall


----------



## spanky

^always givng away tidbit secrets^


----------



## massahwahl

4NGU$ said:


> ^^ free transform(ctrl+t) then left click and select perspective or skew to make it go on the same angle as the wall



Lol, thanks! Wish I would have known that  Im still learning this funtastical program


----------



## Punk

Kornowski said:


> Because you're all so eager to see it  Here it is...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think?






ABSOLUTELY AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


How do you do those flowers?


----------



## Ben

webbenji said:


> ABSOLUTELY AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> How do you do those flowers?



Yeah, what I want to know is how he made any of it. How do you draw the swirly lines and flowers?


----------



## massahwahl




----------



## Kornowski

They're photoshop brushes, just mess around with them...


----------



## Punk

Ok I will try


----------



## Kornowski

Check out Deviant Art, they have some good brushes that will help


----------



## spanky

Danny, you gave me something completely new to do with PS.


----------



## Kornowski

How'd you mean


----------



## spanky

Kornowski said:


> How'd you mean



Well before all i would ever do is photo editing but now....well just wait and see.


----------



## Kornowski

Ok sure, look forward to seeing it, you mean like vector imaging?


----------



## spanky

oh i can't do vectoring


----------



## Kornowski

It's easy peasy! But I look forward to seeing what you're making!


----------



## patrickv

webbenji said:


> ABSOLUTELY AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> How do you do those flowers?



since he used fireworks i *dont* think he actually DID those flowers,there's something else to it



Halian said:


> Yeah, what I want to know is how he made any of it. How do you draw the swirly lines and flowers?



again, i *dont* think kornowski drew the flowers thats a bit too much, probably there vector templates or styles that comes with firework, just like photoshop brushes and custom shapes, those flowers and arrows can be done easily, but then again only kornowski can answer you question


----------



## Punk

I have fireworks... did not found any flower in there....


----------



## patrickv

webbenji said:


> I have fireworks... did not found any flower in there....



i dunno am just suggesting it was like CS3 ,but anyways i made this within 10 minutes




but according to my big bro, thats lame art work and is really is


----------



## Jabes

patrickv said:


> i dunno am just suggesting it was like CS3 ,but anyways i made this within 10 minutes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but according to my big bro, thats lame art work and is really is



thats pretty good


----------



## Ben

patrickv said:


> i dunno am just suggesting it was like CS3 ,but anyways i made this within 10 minutes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but according to my big bro, thats lame art work and is really is



I think it would have been better without the break dancer, have the moon up there instead of whatever the heck that is in the top left corner, and make it a darkish blue backround with the clouds, and maybe add some stars 

Oh, and get rid of that tree thats kind of greenish and not a silhouette


----------



## patrickv

ok forget the above, how bout this one, more art, am just trying


----------



## Punk

patrickv said:


> ok forget the above, how bout this one, more art, am just trying



Woow very good!

Can you explain step by step how you did it?


----------



## spanky

webbenji said:


> Woow very good!
> 
> Can you explain step by step how you did it?



It's all a bunch of simple brushes from what I can tell and one real photograph of some clouds, and a glare filter.


----------



## Punk

Did you downloaded the brushes?

I have Photoshop CS and Fireworks 8... will the brushes work on them?


----------



## spanky

webbenji said:


> Did you downloaded the brushes?
> 
> I have Photoshop CS and Fireworks 8... will the brushes work on them?



yeah just google something like "free photoshop brushes". the file extension is .abr


----------



## patrickv

theresthatguy said:


> It's all a bunch of simple brushes from what I can tell and one real photograph of some clouds, and a glare filter.



yeah thats about everything but i didn't make the glare it was there.



webbenji said:


> Did you downloaded the brushes?
> I have Photoshop CS and Fireworks 8... will the brushes work on them?



i dunno anything bout fireworks, good luck



theresthatguy said:


> yeah just google something like "free photoshop brushes". the file extension is .abr



yeah .abr ,but then again, no one, and i stress no one can make a pure vector image by drawing, there has to be a mix of CS3 and Fireworks, check deviantart for more.
On the image i uploaded i can remove the background and make a cartoonish sunset, its easy


----------



## spanky

I like photo editing with PS more than "creating" images.






I don't remember if I posted this before. Yes, that is my real name.


----------



## patrickv

oh ,so nunez are you dead ?


----------



## spanky

As a door nail.


----------



## Boomer

i wish i could say that i did it completely by myself, but i didnt  my buddy walked me through the process of tooning. i did most of the work then he did a little touching up.


Before





After


----------



## patrickv

hehe, nice art work boomer, bling bling (truck ain't a thing ) 
anyways am still on with vectors here's another painting, opinions and critics please !!




this was made with cs3


----------



## Ben

Thats sweet PV. Is that your highest res?


----------



## patrickv

Halian said:


> Thats sweet PV. Is that your highest res?



yup, i drew this on my thinkpad which is 1024x768, but i can make a 1280x1024 res if u like, it's 4pm gotta go, works over 

cheers


----------



## Kornowski

Here's something I've just done, started with this:






Ended up with this:


----------



## Ben

Nice Danny! In my opinion, the only thing I can complain about is the black and white stripes  They don't seem to fit. Maybe if you blurred them a little so they blended into the picture. Make them seem like they *didn't* come out of paint, I would like it loads more  It's just the fact that the black lines at the bottom look too different from everything else.


----------



## Kornowski

Alright  I'll see what I can do


----------



## Kornowski

> and i stress no one can make a pure vector image by drawing, there has to be a mix of CS3 and Fireworks



Uh Hu


----------



## patrickv

Kornowski said:


> Uh Hu



lol, haha, anyways, i'm still drawing, did you know these days i spend my day in front of photoshop, not working at all ? 




i don't wanna get fired over vectors..noooooooooo


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

At least you have the brushes/etc for your PS and Fireworks.


----------



## Kornowski

Just go on Deviant Art, there are loads!


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Okay. Thanks. I'll take a look.

Do I have to put them into any specific folder?


----------



## Kornowski

Nah, open up Photoshop and on the brush options, select add brush, or something like that, then point it at the file


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

I can use these in Fireworks too, right?

I've hardly touched Photoshop.. so I can't really find where to get the new brushes. =[


----------



## Kornowski

Nah, you can't use them in Fireworks, at least I don't think so anyway.

http://search.deviantart.com/?q=bru...se&qh=boost:popular age_sigma:24h age_scale:5


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Well thanks for the link, but I can't find them when I go to load the new brushes.


----------



## Kornowski

Here you go:

http://www.photoshop.brushes.btinternet.co.uk/addbrushes.shtml


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Thanks again.

I've done that and they still aren't showing on the list.

Edit: I got them working. Thanks. =]

now lets see what I can create.


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Ahhh.

How do you make pictures grayscale on photoshop?
Gah.


----------



## patrickv

Hyper_Kagome said:


> Ahhh.
> 
> How do you make pictures grayscale on photoshop?
> Gah.



go to *IMAGE-->MODE* then *GRAYSCALE*


----------



## patrickv

still drawing, i think am gonna stop for now at least


----------



## Ben

Hyper_Kagome said:


> Ahhh.
> 
> How do you make pictures grayscale on photoshop?
> Gah.



Go to "Image" at the top where the file and edit buttons are, then go down to "Adjustments", then find grayscale, or black and white.

EDIT: PV beat me to it.


----------



## Kornowski

Photo I took, then edited, simple, what do you think?


----------



## ghost

Fair play m8 that looks pretty bad ass!


----------



## Kornowski

Thanks dude!  I really like it!


----------



## paratwa

Here is a pic of a mountain near my house called the Superstitions.  I did not like all of the man made crap cluttering up my pic, so I edited it all out. It took me about an hour, and I did this a few years ago.

I to like to edit photos. I took this pic with a low pixel digital camera I used to own.


----------



## 4NGU$

danny mate thats stunning 
nice job  

but do you think you should clone out that fella and the dogs had by the cross there a bit distracting ?


----------



## Ben

Kornowski said:


> Photo I took, then edited, simple, what do you think?



Thats really, really cool Danny. Wonderful work!!! Once again, my only suggestion would be to lighten it up a bit in the left side. With the original picture   Just trying to help


----------



## Kornowski

> but do you think you should clone out that fella and the dogs had by the cross there a bit distracting ?



To be honest, I hadn't noticed them till you just pointed them out 



> Thats really, really cool Danny. Wonderful work!!! Once again, my only suggestion would be to lighten it up a bit in the left side. With the original picture   Just trying to help



Thanks Ben! I could do, I'll have a play around and see what happens


----------



## Kornowski

Here's another, didn't take long, makes a pretty cool wallpaper though!

Text sucks, I couldn't think of anything to write


----------



## Ben

Aren't those the fire brushes you found on deviant art?


----------



## Kornowski

The horse is yeah  with an outter glow


----------



## patrickv

Kornowski said:


> Here's another, didn't take long, makes a pretty cool wallpaper though!
> 
> Text sucks, I couldn't think of anything to write



lol, that horse is very funny..firehorse or should that be fireworks..lol
anyways here's my art again, dunno why i fancy blue


----------



## 4NGU$

*original *




*Mine*


----------



## Kornowski

Thats good Chris! Did you lighten up around the helmet and the picture as a whole?


----------



## 4NGU$

in simple terms yeh lol
a few combined methods and selective editing to get the final effect


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Well, I finally had some time to play around with the brushes. It's nothing great, I was just fooling around with things.






I like bluuue. My favourite colour.

I also resized it so I don't put some huge picture on the page. [[Dunno if that'll work, though. The resize tends to hate me most of the time.]]

Very nice 4NGU$. I like it. =]


----------



## 4NGU$

thanks

it  looks ace
reminds me of those paintings you did as a kid were you folded the paper in half to make a butterfly


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

It's simple, but I actually like the feel it gives off.
Resized again, though it might take awhile to take affect.


----------



## 4NGU$

*Somewhere out there in the vast nothingness of space,
Somewhere far away in space and time,
Staring upward at the gleaming stars in the obsidian sky,
We're marooned on a small island, in an endless sea
Confined to a tiny spit of sand, unable to escape,
But tonight, on this small planet, on earth
We're going to rock civilization...*


----------



## Jabes

4NGU$ said:


> *Somewhere out there in the vast nothingness of space,
> Somewhere far away in space and time,
> Staring upward at the gleaming stars in the obsidian sky,
> We're marooned on a small island, in an endless sea
> Confined to a tiny spit of sand, unable to escape,
> But tonight, on this small planet, on earth
> We're going to rock civilization...*



cool


----------



## Kornowski

Here's a photograph I took, then edited


----------



## Jabes

Kornowski said:


> Here's a photograph I took, then edited



nice


----------



## patrickv

Hyper_Kagome said:


> Well, I finally had some time to play around with the brushes. It's nothing great, I was just fooling around with things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like bluuue. My favourite colour.
> 
> I also resized it so I don't put some huge picture on the page. [[Dunno if that'll work, though. The resize tends to hate me most of the time.]]
> 
> Very nice 4NGU$. I like it. =]



very nice work indeed,i like how you spead the white colour (looks like a burst of stars) but am not convince that you made the background  
anyways here's mine


----------



## Kornowski

> nice



Thanks Jabes!


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Patrickv - Not convinced I made the background. Like the blue part?

I made it all. The light blue is the base, and I used a rising sun brush for the darker blue. Everything on there = brushes.

I made it all.


----------



## Jabes

Hyper_Kagome said:


> Well, I finally had some time to play around with the brushes. It's nothing great, I was just fooling around with things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like bluuue. My favourite colour.
> 
> I also resized it so I don't put some huge picture on the page. [[Dunno if that'll work, though. The resize tends to hate me most of the time.]]
> 
> Very nice 4NGU$. I like it. =]



looks good


----------



## Ben

Kornowski said:


> Here's a photograph I took, then edited



Nice one Danny! I like that a lot!  What did the original look like?


----------



## salman

Kornowski what software package do you use, i really don't understand how you do all this really cool stuff.


----------



## Kornowski

> Nice one Danny! I like that a lot!  What did the original look like?



Thanks Ben, I need to touch it up a little, I think I could make it look a little better 

here's the orginal:








> Kornowski what software package do you use, i really don't understand how you do all this really cool stuff.



I use a combination of Photoshop and Fireworks


----------



## patrickv

Hyper_Kagome said:


> Patrickv - Not convinced I made the background. Like the blue part?
> 
> I made it all. The light blue is the base, and I used a rising sun brush for the darker blue. Everything on there = brushes.
> 
> I made it all.



no,i know the Blue is the BG color i mean the lines spreading across it, i do mine myself so you can see in mine that there are flaws are some of those lines don't align or match on the sides, but yours is just intact, still not convince about the lines. 
ok since you used brushes thats fine, i thought you made those lines yourself cause that would surely take a while


----------



## patrickv

another one i made


----------



## Kornowski

From this:






To this


----------



## Kornowski

What do you guys think?


----------



## Jabes

Kornowski said:


> From this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To this



its supposed to be a magnifying glass right?


----------



## Kornowski

Nah, it's just a glass ball...


----------



## Jabes

Kornowski said:


> Nah, it's just a glass ball...



oh still looks good


----------



## Kornowski

Thanks man!


----------



## Kornowski

Altered the eye one a little, and fixed it up


----------



## 4NGU$

danny mate the left side of the eye still feels a big rough could do with being smoother

just to be picky about it 
but the bottom looks loads better


----------



## spanky

Danny, you show off...


----------



## Kornowski

> danny mate the left side of the eye still feels a big rough could do with being smoother



Aye, Agreed, I'll see what I can do 



> but the bottom looks loads better



Uh Hu! 



> Danny, you show off...



I'm giving you ideas and stuff for art you could do!  You done anything recently?


----------



## spanky

I having a current project that isn't going so hot.


----------



## Kornowski

Fixed up the eye and got rid of some of the mascarra 



> I having a current project that isn't going so hot.



What is it? I'd be interested in seeing it!


----------



## Kornowski

Started with this:

http://www.michaelbay.com/images/tf/png/megatron.png

Ended up with this 

If you want a bigger res wallpaper, PM me


----------



## 4NGU$

nice danny  

heres some stuff ive got done just playing


----------



## Kornowski

Thanks Chris, looking good! Louise, who's she?


----------



## 4NGU$

i wouldn't know mate its just a name


----------



## Kornowski

lol, Random name, nice one 

I need to work on mine some more, I don't really like the white borders, I like the blur 'glass effect' but they don't seem to fit in...


----------



## 4NGU$

i dont know mate its your vision  
im just not sure about the slight blue fading you seem to have going on ...


----------



## 4NGU$

abit more from one of my photos this time


----------



## Kornowski

Mixture of 3DS Max and Photoshop


----------



## The_Beast

here is some thing I rendered using Kerkythea


----------



## TFT

An eaten leaf


----------



## 4NGU$

i recomend that everyone spread this round the internet till it becomes as good as roflcopter 

wait for it wait for it  ....

its lmaonnaise  





after scouting the internet i found only one reference to  lmaonnaise ( n a bad joke) and no images so i felt that it must brought into the world of internet images 

tbh its a poor attempt but im tired i give it a D- for effort but a B for originality  



> i recomend that everyone *spread* this round the internet till it becomes as good as roflcopter


DO YOU GET THE PUN NOW  !!!!!! DOOO YOU


----------



## Jabes

4NGU$ said:


> i recomend that everyone spread this round the internet till it becomes as good as roflcopter
> 
> wait for it wait for it  ....
> 
> its lmaonnaise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after scouting the internet i found only one reference to  lmaonnaise ( n a bad joke) and no images so i felt that it must brought into the world of internet images
> 
> tbh its a poor attempt but im tired i give it a D- for effort but a B for originality
> 
> 
> DO YOU GET THE PUN NOW  !!!!!! DOOO YOU



lmao I gett it nice


----------



## Kornowski

Oh... My... God... Chris!?

lol  What's up with you man!


----------



## lanpartiercarter

just a ps noob


----------



## epidemik

a logo *TUX* did for the mapping site. 






BTW, pm me if you wanna join the source mapping team.


----------



## patrickv

this is a work my friend did in ps


----------



## ducis

The_Beast said:


> here is some thing I rendered using Kerkythea



I sense a D5/mcr 655 watercooling buid brewing... Be sure to post


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

I plan on doing more, all big cat based. I'm still fiddling around with them, so these *aren't* the finish product, just a work in progress, unless I do actually like them as they are.


----------



## 4NGU$

started with this 





got to this 





or this not sure yet


----------



## elmer91

a few i have done. im still learning some stuff. if you want to see the originals,just ask.





















That is just some of the stuff i have done, i am working on a car right now. i dont know if this link has been posted before (i didnt want to search all the way throughh 74 pages) but this has a lot of auto chops. www.photoshopchop.com


----------



## Kornowski

Here's some stuff I did, the wallpaper isn't reall that good, but if anybody wants it in a larger res, let me know 





Here's what I'd have if we could have image sigs


----------



## elmer91

here is something i did today, i want you alls opinion on it. i think it is missing something, but i dont know. so post up your comments, thoughts, and anything that you think should be added/changed.
Original:





Photoshop:


----------



## Kornowski

Add some decals to the window and body


----------



## Ramodkk

Here are some of mine, I just started with Photoshop and hope to get better at it and do PS work like Danny one time!


----------



## shenry

I'm not that good at photoshop. Most of the time I just play around. Anyway here's what I did.


----------



## Kornowski

ramodkk said:


> Here are some of mine, I just started with Photoshop and hope to get better at it and do PS work like Danny one time!



 Thanks Omar!


----------



## Ramodkk

No prob man, how do you like my pics?


----------



## Darman

Original (kind of, There was a marbled grey background, and I made the skin look smoother)






Edited:





Here's a quickie I did this afternoon, too:


----------



## techmatch

awesome pictures. great work


----------



## computeruler

heres mine! im not too good with photoshop but 
oeriginal




after


----------



## MBGraphics

some of my sigs/avitars for my clans 












these 2 were for a friend of mine














then just somthing random


----------



## TFT

Have you thought about posting it in the "Scariest picture thread" 


Edited:


----------



## Kornowski

Not Photoshop, but all made by me in 3DS Max


----------



## 4NGU$

thats nice danny the surface does look real 
bottom left ball is a bit jaggy tho 


heres something i was playing with for the g/f 
she likes  blue tiger style things
and i made it pesonal by useing my finger print


----------



## Ramodkk

Ha! Nice! ^


----------



## WhiteFireDragon

me with a theme of my fraternity. everything was made from scratch with the exception of the 3 spades and part of the dragon head (chopped off from my avitar). took 21 layers + 8 hours on the really old photoshop version :]


----------



## Kornowski

4NGU$ said:


> thats nice danny the surface does look real
> bottom left ball is a bit jaggy tho



WHAT'S YOUR PROBLEM!? ALWAYS PUTTING ME DOWN! 

I guess your finger print, thing... is pretty cool.

Nice one, Dragon! Looks awesome!


----------



## patrickv

WhiteFireDragon said:


> me with a theme of my fraternity. everything was made from scratch with the exception of the 3 spades and part of the dragon head (chopped off from my avitar). took 21 layers + 8 hours on the really old photoshop version :]



i can see a lot of "outer glow" and "drop shadow" !! 
Original idea though, if i were to made such things i would not be creative enough to think about it !!


----------



## Darman

TFT said:


> Have you thought about posting it in the "Scariest picture thread"
> 
> 
> Edited:



hahaha, I'm sure my buddy would appreciate that comment.


----------



## vroom_skies

A good friend of mine threw this together. I'm quite fond of it lol.


----------



## pies

Heres my first attempt.




If your wondering its a name my buddy uses for his website not to spam or anything


----------



## Kornowski

Haha! Bob, get a shave! 

Pies, That looks cool!


----------



## vroom_skies

That picture was from awhile back.
However I could use a shave no anyways lol.


----------



## Kornowski

You Hobo


----------



## 4NGU$

lil fallout 3 wallpaper i put together


----------



## alexandergre

I have been inactive för a while on CF. here are some works I have done lately. OBS! Some designs are inspired from other designs. 

here is a wallpaper and a design for www.Apberget.se. Apberget is a communty place för young people:
Wall:




login page: 





A design för my schools home page which sucks right now, http://www.balderskolan.se/ 
Balder is the biggest school in Skellefteå.
home:





About NS (natural science, and my study line ):





Finding the Time Schedule (Klasschema): 





more coming soon! Im waiting for comments!

edit* 
I found some more: 

This design is for the Weather Station at our school. http://www.balderskolan.se/vader/ .The site and weather app is programmed by Teknik Student in our school. believe me they are uber-nerds.     The weather icons by yahoo.com 

Home: 




weather prognos:


----------



## alexandergre

I found some more: 

OBS! Work in progress: 
a Design for our local fish store. <3 Fishes, especially fishes from Malawi, Im getting a Mbuna aquarium this months. 
Fishes by:http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=2680 
Category design inspired by http://www.internetaquatics.co.uk/





This is for the Canoe Club which I am a member of it. http://skk.skelleftea.org/ Canoe <3 
It sucks right now but It probably will have a 100% diffrent look later. 
I got a new ideal for the site yesterday when I saw an ad on the bus! It was an ad for nose-spray or something. LOL time: appr. 45 min
bg by X. I will post the photographers name if I find it. anyway Its from Flickr I think. I dont really remember. Ill find it later. 





comment!


----------



## Darman

nice!
I wish my school webpage were that nice, but it's not.


----------



## Motoxrdude

Got bored so i decided to make do this. Not done by all means but a good start.


----------



## alexandergre

Darman said:


> nice!
> I wish my school webpage were that nice, but it's not.



thxn, haha give it a try and make one!


----------



## patrickv

MTV PIMP MY RIDE


----------



## alexandergre

dude....


----------



## MBGraphics

the banner for my website 





a t-shirt design for my CoD4 clan, they wanted it simple


----------



## Motoxrdude

Bored as usual, lol.


----------



## trapar

sweet....


----------



## Motoxrdude

Edited it a little bit.


----------



## elmer91

Motoxrdude said:


> Got bored so i decided to make do this. Not done by all means but a good start.



looks cool. post up the finished product. can you post the finished as a larger size, that would be great background material.


----------



## Motoxrdude

elmer91 said:


> looks cool. post up the finished product. can you post the finished as a larger size, that would be great background material.



Heh, yeah i have it as my background right now. I am kinda stuck as to what to do. Anything I do takes away from the simplicity of it and makes it a mess.

BTW, do you know anywhere that you can upload pics to that doesnt change the resolution? Photobucket limits it to 800x600.


----------



## elmer91

Motoxrdude said:


> Heh, yeah i have it as my background right now. I am kinda stuck as to what to do. Anything I do takes away from the simplicity of it and makes it a mess.
> 
> BTW, do you know anywhere that you can upload pics to that doesnt change the resolution? Photobucket limits it to 800x600.



i use photobucket and it works fine for me. i upload pics that are a lot bigger than that all the time. when you are at your main screen for your album, under the box where you files appear, there is a drop down window that allows you to set it to a size or just one megabyte. i have mine on one megabyte


----------



## Justin

a signature i made for the "signature image able " forums.


----------



## theasian100

i *TECHNICALLY* made this


----------



## Kornowski

A banner I made for a CoD4 Forum;





A random CF thing;





A 3D Render, but I'm sure it counts, right?





A Signature I made for somebody;





A Photograph I took, then edited;


----------



## Justin

nice!

what program did you use to make the 3d render?


----------



## Kornowski

jnskyliner34 said:


> nice!
> 
> what program did you use to make the 3d render?



I used 3DS Max 9


----------



## Justin

cool thanks!


----------



## Kornowski

No Problemo!


----------



## MBGraphics

I was bored and needed new backgrounds 

#1





#2


----------



## Justin

an avatar i made for my group of friends. (yes we have a name, pretty lame)





a banner i made for our site





and some random thing i made when i was bored


----------



## Strider64




----------



## patrickv

just a little something... not to good on the eyes though, makes me wanna cry each time i look at it


----------



## Justin

here's a sig i just made. 





kinda stupid though. i blurred the wheels and realized there isn't a driver. O_O


----------



## MBGraphics

Maybe he's just ducked down! 

Heres some more from me 
just playin around
#1




#2




#3


----------



## Justin

MBGraphics said:


> Maybe he's just ducked down!



lol.

"OMG! A guy driving a Viper! HIDE!"


----------



## patrickv

*an attempt at virtual rides*

ok so i've been trying with virtual rides lately,i've done some other works too, am not any good with looking for body parts especially, front bumpers and sideskirts but anyways i tried what i could

original :





after :





comments much appreciated.


----------



## /\E

patrickv said:


> ok so i've been trying with virtual rides lately,i've done some other works too, am not any good with looking for body parts especially, front bumpers and sideskirts but anyways i tried what i could
> 
> 
> comments much appreciated.



GJ! I will have to try something like that...


----------



## patrickv

here's another one i did a couple of months back.
not that good cause the parts and the vinyls are not realistic but instead they look cartoonish

original





after :





comments please !!!


----------



## Punk

patrickv said:


> comments please !!!



I hate vinyls


----------



## patrickv

Punk said:


> I hate vinyls


awww man 

anyway latest
original :





after :





i know the rear rims is out of proportion


----------



## TFT

Hey thats good Patrick, you've given me an idea to try that sometime.


----------



## Justin

1680x1050 Homer Simpson Wallpaper 
http://jnskyliner34.deviantart.com/art/Homer-Simpson-92546202


----------



## g4m3rof1337

My friend hates World of Warcraft, so I Photoshopped a WoW Box in his crate. 

Original:






Photoshopped:






He actually thought I put that box in there, and took the picture.


----------



## Kornowski

That's cool man! 

What's he doing with the card on the carpet though!? lol


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Thanks, lol, he was replacing the PhysX card's Heatsink, and then thought he chipped something while replacing it, but turns out its fine.


----------



## patrickv

ah i'm messing with people's face again !! That was not done in photoshop though











lool


----------



## /\E

Yeah, I messed with this...


----------



## g4m3rof1337

No before picture?


----------



## laban777

*Had some fun with the hollywood sign*

I had some fun with the famous hollywood sign and made a few changes to it for a special contest in Norway. I want get some feedback on it. If you like the picture it would be really nice if you could vote for me by following this link to the Nowegian company 1881: 

http://1881.absoluteinteractive.no/

Search for ID: 40807 to the left for "FINN BILDE". Please leave your vote for the picture on the orange button that says "stem på bildet".

Let me hear what you think about the picture.

Cheers,

Rune


----------



## Kornowski

That looks great, dude!

Just trying to create a comic book effect. Going to be creating one for Uni;


----------



## speedyink

Nice.  Very comic book esque


----------



## Kornowski

Thanks man!


----------



## 4NGU$

looks great danny 
just the eyes are a little bright maybe ?


----------



## Kornowski

Aye, possibly a little. It was a little test, so I can tweak it a little tomorrow. I did notice that the teeth and eyes in comics were always pretty white though, so I don't know. I'll have to compile a few and see how they look.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Looks great, Danny.


----------



## Intel_man




----------



## elmer91

Nice. always wanted to do that, but dont have the time or patient to do it.


----------



## patrickv

elmer91 said:


> Nice. always wanted to do that, but dont have the time or patient to do it.



you gotta be kidding, that's a plain a** simple effect in photoshop. no hassles over it. anyway here's my virtual ride 


BEFORE



AFTER :




before :





After :





didn't i post that ? 
am not that good at virtual tunning am doing what i can


----------



## elmer91

patrickv said:


> you gotta be kidding, that's a plain a** simple effect in photoshop. no hassles over it. anyway here's my virtual ride



I am refering to an actual toon that goes beyond the filter. the filter looks cool, but i have seen some sweet looking toons that people took there time with.


----------



## Intel_man

patrickv said:


> you gotta be kidding, that's a plain a** simple effect in photoshop. no hassles over it.



Seriously, is that why I have to say that you have no idea what the hell vexel art is? 

That ain't just going through filters. Everything was redrawn. Now before you go all dumb*** about it, think before you type. 


Simple effect in photoshop? There's over 67 layers in that picture.


----------



## elmer91

Intel, how long did it take you to make that toon?


----------



## Intel_man

elmer91 said:


> Intel, how long did it take you to make that toon?



Well, it was an on and off project so it took me around a month to do. 






P.S. If anyone else don't believe me, I have the original .psd file.


----------



## elmer91

wow. your long and hard work looks great!


----------



## Intel_man

Not really photoshopped *except the last two*. More like MSPaint but here's a few.


----------



## patrickv

Intel_man said:


> Seriously, is that why I have to say that you have no idea what the hell vexel art is?
> 
> That ain't just going through filters. Everything was redrawn. Now before you go all dumb*** about it, think before you type.
> 
> 
> Simple effect in photoshop? There's over 67 layers in that picture.



stop making a big issue over it, i've seen various of those drawings on Deviantart. I still don't see what the hassle is all about.Just a matter of patient and know how to do it.
i know working with such amount of layers requires hefty skills

where does your sarcasm come from ?  
by the way nice paint, i like the mmf1 production picture


----------



## Humveeluvr

I haven't played with photo shop in a couple of years, but here is a couple of my first attempts, not the greatest but always got a few laughs (at my friends expense though) 












Thats Madonna! LOL


----------



## massahwahl

Kornowski said:


> That looks great, dude!
> 
> Just trying to create a comic book effect. Going to be creating one for Uni;



Awesome effect! This is exactly what I've been wanting to learn how to do 

Any tips?


----------



## g4m3rof1337

ukulele_ninja said:


> Awesome effect! This is exactly what I've been wanting to learn how to do
> 
> Any tips?



Like this?

http://www.photoshoproadmap.com/Pho...3/give-your-photos-a-retro-comic-book-effect/


----------



## Kornowski

Some of a project for Uni.

From this;





To this;


----------



## gamerman4

Here are a few things.






old forum signature:






Here is a sortof half-way done piece I did when I was really bored one day.




and the concept drawing of it I did while in my College Algebra class.




didnt exactly turn out like I wanted.

last, a little thing I did while testing some things out.


----------



## massahwahl

The terminator effect is very cool!


----------



## Kornowski

Kornowski said:


> Some of a project for Uni.
> 
> From this;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To this;



I forgot to mention, it's going to be a comic, called;

"24 - Hour Coincidence"

24 hours in a day, 24 cans in a crate... coincidence, I think not!


----------



## massahwahl

g4m3rof1337 said:


> Like this?
> 
> http://www.photoshoproadmap.com/Pho...3/give-your-photos-a-retro-comic-book-effect/



Yes this is a perfect tutorial! A buddy of mine is getting married in a few months and im going to be shooting his wedding. Well, he's a super huge comic book lover so I thought it would be awesome to make a 'comic book' from their wedding day and give it to them as a gift.


----------



## ThatGuy16

I made me a new sig


----------



## elmer91

was going through all my photoshop files, and found this back when i first got it. was just experimenting


----------



## Shane

gamerman4 said:


>




Thats cool


----------



## gamerman4

A composition i did with 3 different images
here are the individual images
http://hawkmistress.deviantart.com/art/arch-87563486
http://e-shuushuu.net/images/2009-03-07-148442.jpeg
couldnt find the 3rd pic..
did this...






space scene from scratch...
all made by me


----------



## Intel_man




----------



## chrisalv14




----------



## laznz1

chrisalv14 said:


>



um i don't get it?

is it suppose to be a gag on Wayne Rooney being dirty?


----------



## Kornowski

Intel_man said:


>



Dude, that's amazing! How exactly do you do it?

I assume you're using something like Illustrator for the vector-ness of it?


----------



## chrisalv14

laznz1 said:


> um i don't get it?
> 
> is it suppose to be a gag on Wayne Rooney being dirty?



lol - its suppose to look like that wayne was put in a dirty place because he lost his career and nows hes cryin!
if u look! 
i know its crap. lol


----------



## laznz1

chrisalv14 said:


> lol - its suppose to look like that wayne was put in a dirty place because he lost his career and nows hes cryin!
> if u look!
> i know its crap. lol



lol hes missing part of his arm!!


----------



## chrisalv14

laznz1 said:


> lol hes missing part of his arm!!



lmfao! dont make me laugh plz!!!
his arm is kinda missin cos wen you take a small picture, it doesnt all fit in! right?


----------



## laznz1

chrisalv14 said:


> lmfao! dont make me laugh plz!!!
> his arm is kinda missin cos wen you take a small picture, it doesnt all fit in! right?



your supposed to say he was attacked by a dirty homeless man


----------



## chrisalv14

laznz1 said:


> your supposed to say he was attacked by a dirty homeless man



lmfao!!
ok ok you win! hahaha thats funny. 
ok people "he was attacked by a dirty homeless man".


----------



## Candy

Here's one I did recently.
Original:







Done:
Lowered
Window Tint
Green Tinted Headlights
Shaved Badges and Aerial
Colour Coded Side Mirror and Edges of Windows
Removed Front Grill 
Added Lights
Added Overlay Effect to Make Paint Look More Metallic 

Its not perfect yet, still a work in progress. Need to sharpen up some of the edges. Havnt done much PS before so still learning.

Photoshop:


----------



## chrisalv14

candy said:


> here's one i did recently.
> Original:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> done:
> Lowered
> window tint
> green tinted headlights
> shaved badges and aerial
> colour coded side mirror and edges of windows
> removed front grill
> added lights
> added overlay effect to make paint look more metallic
> 
> its not perfect yet, still a work in progress. Need to sharpen up some of the edges. Havnt done much ps before so still learning.
> 
> Photoshop:



its still cool!
I like it


----------



## TFT

Ians new car


----------



## patrickv

Candy said:


> Here's one I did recently.
> Original:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Done:
> Lowered
> Window Tint
> Green Tinted Headlights
> Shaved Badges and Aerial
> Colour Coded Side Mirror and Edges of Windows
> Removed Front Grill
> Added Lights
> Added Overlay Effect to Make Paint Look More Metallic
> 
> Its not perfect yet, still a work in progress. Need to sharpen up some of the edges. Havnt done much PS before so still learning.
> 
> Photoshop:



it's basic, way too basic, you just lowered it. You should have get a front bumper, a sideskirt and all. They really do make a car look pimped out.
i will look for one i did and post it


----------



## patrickv

ah here we go


BEFORE



AFTER :




i rused through this chop when i did it as you can see the colour of the car and the front bumper don't match


orig:




after :




and





after :



I honestly can't find my way around with colours i always make them way too saturated


----------



## Kornowski

TFT said:


> Ians new car



Haha! He won't like that advertisement on the side of his car!


----------



## Intel_man

Kornowski said:


> Dude, that's amazing! How exactly do you do it?
> 
> I assume you're using something like Illustrator for the vector-ness of it?



Nope. Pure Photoshop CS4 and lots of layering to do. If you want, I have a screenshot of all the layers I have.


----------



## Ramodkk

patrickv said:


> it's basic, way too basic, you just lowered it.



So? He can do whatever he wants man, any work is good. Not everyone knows how to fully use Photoshop 



patrickv said:


> You should have get a front bumper, a sideskirt and all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after :
> 
> 
> 
> I honestly can't find my way around with colours i always make them way too saturated



Honestly, that bumper and sideskirts don't look too good man


----------



## Candy

ramodkk said:


> So? He can do whatever he wants man, any work is good. Not everyone knows how to fully use Photoshop
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, that bumper and sideskirts don't look too good man



Thanks man 



patrickv said:


> it's basic, way too basic, you just lowered it. You should have get a front bumper, a sideskirt and all. They really do make a car look pimped out.
> i will look for one i did and post it



As ramodkk said, not everyone here is a photoshop genius....


----------



## patrickv

ramodkk said:


> So? He can do whatever he wants man, any work is good. Not everyone knows how to fully use Photoshop


yeah i know i was just passing on my views no pun intended 



ramodkk said:


> Honestly, that bumper and sideskirts don't look too good man


yeah i know I don't know anything in virtual rides


----------



## coleman

here i s my deviant art page http://jourdaintsc.deviantart.com.  here is a little taster


----------



## vroom_skies

Fixxed:


coleman said:


> here is an utterly large taster



...just messing, quite nice work.


----------



## TFT




----------



## Kornowski

Looks awesome, Dave! I've been there, apparently the planets only meet like that once every 4 years. I like how you added the sheep into the field though.


I'll be able to post up my web site portfolio later this week! Can't wait.


----------



## TFT

Kornowski said:


> Looks awesome, Dave! I've been there, apparently the planets only meet like that once every 4 years. I like how you added the sheep into the field though.
> 
> 
> I'll be able to post up my web site portfolio later this week! Can't wait.



 Yeah, they only fly from Liverpool and you gotta get in early.

What website is this then? making it yourself or using a template.


----------



## Kornowski

TFT said:


> Yeah, they only fly from Liverpool and you gotta get in early.
> 
> What website is this then? making it yourself or using a template.



Haha! Around 2AM I think.

It's for Uni, we have to make an on-line portfolio. Which also includes is making a website, so it's all done from scratch. Looks pretty good, I think... I'll show you it soon!


----------



## Candy

Kornowski said:


> Looks awesome, Dave! I've been there, apparently the planets only meet like that once every 4 years. I like how you added the sheep into the field though.
> 
> 
> I'll be able to post up my web site portfolio later this week! Can't wait.



I'll be looking forward to this!


----------



## Kornowski

Can't decide which one I like more...


----------



## Ramodkk

I think the second one looks better. The blurred background on the first one makes it seem like you're floating, or like you were copied and pasted onto the background hehe. Both look awesome though!


----------



## patrickv

My latest creation







also mixed with Picase


----------



## Kornowski

Chicks dig riders! lol


----------



## Candy

Don't flatter yourself Danny 
Nah that's an awesome job man


----------



## shenry




----------



## chrisalv14




----------



## ellanky

Just something real simple I just did..
I needed a wallpaper :3


----------



## Ramodkk

I had to copy you Danny!


----------



## Aastii

coleman, i am stealing your rubix cube one for a desktop 

Not that you will read this though probably, what with only last coming on it june 

Shenry, i love yours too. Can i "borrow" that, scale it up and have that for a desktop too?


----------



## Kornowski

Ramomar said:


> I had to copy you Danny!



Haha! You thief!  

Looks good, man!


----------



## Ramodkk

Thanks hah, I'm doing another one with different clothing though, I think that ruined my pic...


----------



## Ramodkk

Here it is


----------



## Aastii

Ramomar said:


> Here it is



lol, that is awesome, very clever


----------



## WeatherMan




----------



## Kornowski

Seeing what it'd look like before I go and maybe get it, I'm un-decided. lol


----------



## andyparker01

great work done use good effect in your pages.


----------



## Intel_man

Not finished... but it's a WIP vexel art.


----------



## OverClocker

Nice work guys. I am really liking it.


----------



## pasty94

A few self portraits.
















www.flickr.com/rachaelputt


----------



## Feuerfrei.x

I'm new to Photoshop but i changed the top doodle i did in Geograpghy to the bottom pic











hahahaha I'm terrible at this!


----------



## Kornowski

pasty94 said:


> A few self portraits.



They're pretty cool. Interesting to say the least, haha. Where'd you get the ideas from?

Here's something I'll be working on over the Summer, a new website. Ignore the really crap quality;


----------



## Intel_man

An update on my WIP.


----------



## clahman

Since i spent many many hours working on this, i thought it was worth a showing. next step is to get it blown up to A3 and have it laminated


----------



## clahman

as a comparison, this is a schematic of another more modern bike, part of it anyway. when i fished it it was too big even for A3. 
if you stare at the lines you can see popeye looking thru


----------



## russb

When you have used the Magnetic Lasso tool around say the car amongst the others what do you do then.Can you make the remainder of the picture go and just leave the car you have chosen.Complete amateur at photoshop.


----------



## jjpp

Nice work.


----------



## ScOuT

I made my wife a desktop background. I am not home to give her a flower so I made her one

I am just learning how to use GIMP...watching all the videos on Youtube and taking notes


----------



## TFT

^^ Aww, that's nice ScOuT  ....... and cheap as well


----------



## Intel_man

Update:


----------



## Intel_man

ultimate thread revival!

Been working on a new drawing. If anyone's interested in the WIP of my previous work I can post it here since I have finished it a while back but never got the chance to post it here.


----------



## spirit

Looks great!

Here's my latest 'Photoshop work' - did it for a school.


----------



## Ankur

That is a nice one vista! 
I created this one for the annual college technical fest psd based website.


----------



## G80FTW

My first creation in CS3 when I was in high school and CS3 was new:




Im still proud of that, considering I havent quite been able to produce anything near as good IMO, but after getting back into PS using CS5 this is what I came up with last night, still kinda working on it:




I have tons of other stuff, but this is my best work so far. I plan on starting something new tonight or this weekend while at the same time touching up my last one. Ill probably go for different clouds.


----------



## G80FTW

Surprised there isnt more photoshop nuts here. My latest work:





A work in progress that will have to wait until I get my drawing pad so I can draw a spaceship to put in it, might take a while to finish this one:





Im still learning how to make more realist looking planets, I dont think mine are too bad but they still look pretty amature to me.


----------

